# End of Life “Bucket List”



## LsB (Apr 29, 2021)

This breaks my heart. I am so sorry. We went through a much shorter timeline but one of the best things we did was to go to one of our favorite places, an overlook over a lake he loves to swim at, and brought blankets and picnic stuff and just hung and loved on him. We played some quiet music and our family surrounded him and Let him know how much he was cherished and loved. Prayers are with you all.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry. 
I've never had a bucket list, when I lose one, it seems to be sudden and driving thru McDonalds for a sundae as last treat seems to be the most I can pull off... 
I know it is hard- and it would not be wrong in any way to help him go when you think it is time. You'll choose a day early rather than a day late, I am sure, because you love him so.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry this is happening.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

A special place sounds like a wonderful thing to do, if I could have had the chance to do that with my boy I think it would have been comforting. An ice-cream and all his favourite foods too. I'm so very sorry you are going through this, it's heartbreaking for you all x


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

We've never really had much time to work with. All of our have been kind of sudden. But I think if they had a special place they liked to go, I'd take them as much as possible. Little things that make each day special....a special treat, extra time with you. Take lots of photos for later on to help focus on good times. Doesn't have to be big, just meaningful. I had been following Kaizer on your other thread and hoping for the best like so many others. I'm sorry to hear that you're nearing the end of the road with him.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm sorry about Kaiser. You are showing him true love. 

Luke lived four months from diagnosis and I was hoping he would make it to summer vacation with us feeling well and he did. We went to the mountains and he enjoyed the cooler temps/seemed more energetic. He also swam in the pool five days before he died -- it was one of his favorite things to do. On his last day with us, he had visitors/hugs, two servings of sirloin steak and a scoop of ice cream. He was at peace when he passed, with his paw on my arm, and looking at me. I lucked out with all of that.

Here's a few photos of Luke from August 22, 2019. He passed away on August 28, 2019.




























Luke knew he was surrounded by love -- just like Kaiser knows. I think he's living the best life he could possibly live with you. I hate you are going through this. It's so hard to lose them. I still feel all the love Luke left in this world. Kaiser mostly just wants to be with you. He will enjoy whatever you choose as long as you are there.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm gobmsmacked to see this.... I didn't realize this was happening and I still think of Kaiser as a puppy.... I'm so sorry for your heartache and all you two have been through. 

I admire your attitude more than you know, my first Golden was really my first experience with having time to process that I had only a short time left, always before it was a very sudden thing or out of my hands. I didn't handle it well, at all. I was grieving his loss before he was even gone and it is one of my biggest regrets in life. I think your bucket list is such a good idea.

The thing I've seen friends do that they have seemed happiest with is to hire a good family photographer or have a talented friend help if that's not in the budget. Having some photos of themselves with their dogs that are good quality is a treasure. I am planning to do that when our weather gets nicer next month. My Collie Mack is 10 and Ellie is 8 and I know I'm not promised tomorrow with either of them.

My bucket list would be things that my dogs love, for Ellie it would be outdoor activities where she and I can get in the water, lake, ocean, wading in a creek. She loves food so if I knew that we were truly down to a matter of months, I would probably never give her dog food again, it would be 100% steak and veggies. And I would work harder on just taking her with me every single place I possibly could. And my husband doesn't want dogs in our bed, but if Ellie had limited time, she would sleep with me. Or she and I would sleep in the guest room together. I might consider taking a vacation that was to a dog friendly beach when it's not hot. Or lake. And we'd do a lot of hiking and retrieving. She loves that. For Mack I'd just sit on the floor and play tug with him, he loves a nature walk and playing tug with no other dogs in the room.

I'm so sorry, I hate that this is a conversation - but I think it's a good thread. Maybe if I'd seen it years ago, I wouldn't regret the way I handled my Baxter's death.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Don’t give up! Kaiser’s story reminds me so much of Duke. Two years ago two vets told me I’d be lucky if he made it 30 days. I almost let him go that day, but he’d had one really bad day. I brought him home and cried every time I looked at him for a week. He’s had his ups and downs much like Kaizer. I’ve tried everything and am pretty much left with doing the best I can to care for him. I’ve stopped many meds after figuring out I was just wasting money. I’ve stoped trying to figure out “what’s wrong”. We have three major diagnosis, but I’m positive there’s one big issue we just haven’t named. I’ve decided to let him live happily. When his QoL is below my standard for more then 7 days I will do the unimaginable. So far the longest he’s gone with me thinking it was inevitable is four days. Then like a miracle a good week or two pop up and I have my boy back. I let him swim when he can. I had stopped letting him retrieve with the other dogs. I recently started taking him out when they are done training for a couple retrieves. It’s brought a light back in his eyes. These pictures are from this weekend. Sometimes I get teared up watching him do what he loves. He’s older acting then his age, he’s slow, he’s weak, but he’s so happy. I know if I have to let him go I’ve done everything I can.
(((hugs)))
When it’s time I’ll let him go while I sit with him. I know you love Kaizer the same way. I reached a point where I stopped testing and trying to find answers. He’s got ME, LP, he’s had a stroke. I swear he has myasthenia gravis, but every test says not. I’ve decided he gets to live everyday like it’s his last. If we have to make that decision I’m going to know he was happy. I won’t let him suffer, that’s what I know. I’ve also told a few select people that if I’m holding on to long they have the right to override my decision, and my vet knows they do.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry that you even have to think this way, and I hope that once again, he confounds and confuses by suddenly being well. 

When I knew Tesia was sick with cancer and that I would lose her (far sooner than I expected, it turned out), one thing I did was spend as much time at home with her as I could. I went to work and bought groceries and otherwise did nothing. I stayed home with her, and never regretted it for one second. I missed Christmas to stay with her. I didn't go out socially at all in her last few months. I just wanted to be with her. Now, this was when I knew I had maybe months but more likely weeks, so it may not be feasible for you. But I am so grateful that I just had all that quiet time with her.

I WOULD however try to take off some time from work now and try to take him to a great place (like where you went on vacation a few weeks ago) and let him have the greatest time while you have the greatest time with him. I'd just do everything he loves to do that he is capable of physically doing. Ultimately, he just wants to be with you feeling happy. 

Sending you both best wishes.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you guys. I hope he makes it absolutely clear to me that he’s good and ready to go, but I think I’m going to have to make a QOL decision. I had hoped that it was going to be sudden, but it’s not. He definitely has good days too, but I think he has more bad days sometimes. I almost wonder if it’s worse knowing that the time is coming but not really knowing when or really knowing why.

I am in no rush to make any decision - especially not such a permanent one. But I really do not want him to suffer, and that is really the only reason it’s even a consideration. I’d do anything if we even thought it was going to work. I also want to make the most of every day we have left - hence this post! 

I guess the challenge isn’t that we don’t have a diagnosis (although I would love that), it’s just that we don’t know how to treat some of his symptoms. Like his circling behavior, which isn’t neurologic (because neuro exams and MRI come back clear) and not really pain-related (since he has no pain or discomfort response to any palpation/manipulation of any part of his body). So I could give him pain meds, but gabapentin knocks him out and makes him a vegetable (if I’m concerned with QOL, this isn’t the way I want to go), and we are considering putting him back on prednisone/other immunosuppressant. I don’t give him pain meds, and he continues to have these episodes every so often. They knock him out for 3-5 days and he genuinely looks so uncomfortable. Since we don’t know what causes it, I have no way of knowing if these will become more frequent or get worse except for waiting - so again, bucket list! 

I’m hoping that I don’t end up needing the ideas from this thread for a lot longer than I’m expecting, for sure!!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I am so very, very sorry. I’ve lost dogs suddenly and I’ve lost dogs over months, knowing I was going to have to make that decision and waking up every day in dread that it would be that day. There is no good way to lose a wonderful dog.

You know your dog. Trust him and trust yourself. You’ll second guess it, of course…I have, every time. But I remind myself that dogs don’t fear death the way we do and that helps me, a little. It’s part of the process and, as in so many things, dogs are smarter than we are that way.

My best hopes to you and Kaizer.


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

You, your family and Kaizer are in my heart and in my thoughts. 
Love
Julie


----------



## Cjm (Oct 26, 2018)

Sorry to hear this. 
If there is something you always tell your dog not to do but they try anyway, you could let them do it. Licking the dirty dishes in the dishwasher came to mind when thinking about my dogs.


----------



## goldielynn (Sep 5, 2020)

Oh jeez, I never thought that this would come to be. Here I am at work, horribly tearing up reading this thread. I love the family portrait idea!

Sending you and all your pups good all the vibes and I hope something miraculous reveals itself in the last two appointments. But even if not, I'm sure his last days checking off his bucket list will be everything. 💕


----------



## NicoleGold (Dec 8, 2015)

I just want to say I am so very sorry. I had 6 weeks from diagnosis to saying goodbye when I lost my eldest, and luckily most of those days were good QOL. I just tried to do his favorite things every day - drive-thru fast food restaurants for burgers, swimming in the lake every day and letting him destroy and sink the bumper, wrapping up new toys as presents and letting him rip open the paper and destroy the toy, making all of his favorite people foods for him to eat (pizza crusts and pancakes and bread and peanut butter crackers were always his favs), popping fresh popcorn at night for movie nights where the dogs got more of the popcorn than the people. We have people come over to visit and give him lots of pets and love - he loved company and strangers. 

I had really wanted to take him to the beach one last time (he loved the ocean) but he got sick right at the start of covid when we all thought the world was ending. It would have been a 4 hr trip each way, and my husband was really scared of what would happen if he collapsed while there.... anyway, we live on a lake and like I said, he swam in it every day. I don’t think he cared that he didn’t see the ocean one last time (and luckily we had just been a couple months before, so I have those photos and memories).


Sending hugs to you.


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

I am so sorry and sad to read this. It is truly heartbreaking when you do not know what is causing these issues and therefore not knowing the right treatment. I echo what everyone else has said. We lost our first Golden over 30 years ago. We never fed him ‘people’ food, but when we knew the end was near, he got steak and anything else he wanted. Just being with you is all he wants. You and Kaizer are in my thoughts and prayers.❤


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm so sorry to see this thread. What a year for Kaizer. I wish I had more to add. I think you're showing a lot of foresight and love for Kaizer by gathering ideas for a bucket list. One thing I'd do if I knew I only had months left would be to try to spend more dedicated time with just the one dog. Ella and Atlas get along well, but Ella loves nothing more than having me all to herself...


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Those are really good ideas, thanks!! He’s been on a strict prescription food diet since March so I’ve decided to open his diet back up (he doesn’t have food allergies). He’s happy to eat anything, but I think he’ll love the variety. Trying to find a happy balance between letting him eat all the things and making sure I don’t overwhelm his GI tract too quickly.

He loves the outdoors and any body of water, so I’d love to take him to the beach and then local parks. He’s been stiff this week and has basically slept the whole week, so I don’t want to push him too much. Another risk vs reward thing I have to figure out!

Kaizer with his whipped cream today!


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

I’m sorry for you and Kaizer. For Ginger, her bucket list would have to include ice cream, cheese, playing with children, a car ride to Petsmart and the car wash, and playing in the yard sprinklers. Praying for God’s wisdom and comfort for you.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Just a thought, and I maybe way off here but have you considered any environmental issues, anything close to your home or where he's walked etc that could be affecting him. Like I say I'm just trying to think of anything that he could be reacting to that wouldn't necessarily show up on any vet's tests. Sending lots more positive thoughts and prayers to your precious boy x


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

rosegold said:


> I'm so sorry to see this thread. What a year for Kaizer. I wish I had more to add. I think you're showing a lot of foresight and love for Kaizer by gathering ideas for a bucket list. One thing I'd do if I knew I only had months left would be to try to spend more dedicated time with just the one dog. Ella and Atlas get along well, but Ella loves nothing more than having me all to herself...


I’d love to do something with just Kaizer.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

swishywagga said:


> Just a thought, and I maybe way off here but have you considered any environmental issues, anything close to your home or where he's walked etc that could be affecting him. Like I say I'm just trying to think of anything that he could be reacting to that wouldn't necessarily show up on any vet's tests. Sending lots more positive thoughts and prayers to your precious boy x


He has pretty severe environmental allergies that definitely take a lot out of him, but his issues thus far go beyond that. We’ve also lived in the same area his whole life, he’s a pretty well-traveled dog, and he’s never had any issues beyond those environmental allergies. We’re pretty sure he’s got some kind of auto-immune disease because multiple organ systems are affected but we’re not sure and it’s hard to diagnose.

Currently his symptoms are:

- generalized lymph node enlargement for no apparent reason (he was initially dx with lymphoma, but further testing disagreed). he’s also never had lymph node enlargement

- enlarged spleen with a nodule (that may have been the source of his potential bleed)

- drinking a lot of water/peeing frequently for no apparent reason (bloodwork is fine, he’s not on steroids)

- protein in his urine consistently. no idea, kidney function is fine 

- possible neurologic issues (inability to express bladder, circling of unknown origin/reason). Brain/spine MRI came back perfect

- coat changes. Balding and thinning all over, also texture changes (coarse/rough). Thyroid came back fine.

- behavior changes. PICA (cat litter, carpets, dog beds, paper, anything he can put in his mouth) and random episodes of dog reactivity. 

- hind-end weakness and stiffness. His joints crack when he gets up, he struggles getting up and sometimes has trouble getting into my car. but he’s not painful-acting (he’ll run and play when he has the energy) and his rehab vet can’t find anything wrong with him. I started him on gabapentin today to see if that’ll help

- weird on-and-off breathing issue, but cardio checked him out and his heart is fine except for mild mitral valve insufficiency.

- lethargy, diarrhea, nausea. generally uncontrolled by meds or food changes. diarrhea doesn’t happen consistently either

- dysbiosis/ileus. his gut doesn’t move without meds. basically food takes forever to work its way through his gut. it’s why his stomach fills with air and he bloats (but hasnt torsion-ed, i think we’re pretty lucky)

- skin/ears. Besides infection from his allergies, his skin pigment is also starting to change all over his body (vs just where the infection is). The types of ear infections he’s getting are changing too - just yeast to yeast + bacteria. Again, pretty sure he has some auto-immune disease “underneath” the environmental allergies but there’s really no way to know.


----------



## A Golden to love (Mar 6, 2021)

aesthetic said:


> Those are really good ideas, thanks!! He’s been on a strict prescription food diet since March so I’ve decided to open his diet back up (he doesn’t have food allergies). He’s happy to eat anything, but I think he’ll love the variety. Trying to find a happy balance between letting him eat all the things and making sure I don’t overwhelm his GI tract too quickly.
> 
> He loves the outdoors and any body of water, so I’d love to take him to the beach and then local parks. He’s been stiff this week and has basically slept the whole week, so I don’t want to push him too much. Another risk vs reward thing I have to figure out!
> 
> ...


😀


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer got to play some agility today after 6 months! Agility was never his favorite thing to do, but I do miss having an activity that was just the two of us. We didn’t do a full course and I had a little bit of trouble getting his attention initially (two words: goose poop!), but we successfully did 4 jumps and a tunnel with an audience watching ❤ 

I have friends who enjoy photography as a hobby, and some of them have offered to take pictures of my best boy for me. Here’s one of both dogs a friend took for me today (I almost died putting them in position cause Kaizer wanted to swim SO badly). They were looking at me


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I love the pictures where he looks strong and healthy. We went home after this mini-photoshoot and I let the dogs out in the yard to potty. At some point while we were out there, his hind end just went out from under him. He took a couple minutes but eventually got himself back up. You can’t even see his bald chest or bald thighs!!


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

Beautiful pictures, and I love his collar! So nice of your friends to offer to take pictures of Kaizer, sending lots of good thoughts your way.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh my goodness, this is heartbreaking. Honey's favorite things include having our kids visit and going a ride for an ice cream or going to her favorite stores (Tractor Supply and Aubuchon Hardware) to visit friends, old and new, and get a treat! 

I know you'll make every day special for Kaiser and make the painful decision when the time comes. I can't even find the words to express how sad it makes me to read about him, he's so young! It's awful not having a diagnosis, if only they could talk to us. 😥 Keeping you in my thoughts.

Honey's 11 now and it seems like she gives us a scare every summer. Last year she was extremely ill from what we believe was contact with nightshade. This year her symptoms were lethargy, loss on interest in food, drinking a lot of water/peeing frequently for no apparent reason (kidney function is fine), looked bloated at times, coat thinning and falling out by the handful, noticeable muscle loss and increased hind-end weakness and stiffness (she has arthritis and is on Vetprofen), weird on-and-off breathing issue but no issues found, infected ears and UTI. 
Her high white count was very alarming with 3 possible diagnosis, unknown tick borne disease, Cushings Disease or Leukemia...we were lucky and she's on antibotics for 28 days for a tick borne disease and added supplement to increase her muscle mass.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Gorgeous photos, though your second post about his legs giving out made me tear up, especially then looking at his strong photos. I wish so much that you knew what was happening with him, but at least you are giving him joy and love. He definitely deserves all that.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Ivyacres said:


> This year her symptoms were lethargy, loss on interest in food, drinking a lot of water/peeing frequently for no apparent reason (kidney function is fine), looked bloated at times, coat thinning and falling out by the handful, noticeable muscle loss and increased hind-end weakness and stiffness (she has arthritis and is on Vetprofen), weird on-and-off breathing issue but no issues found, infected ears and UTI.
> Her high white count was very alarming with 3 possible diagnosis, unknown tick borne disease, Cushings Disease or Leukemia...we were lucky and she's on antibotics for 28 days for a tick borne disease and added supplement to increase her muscle mass.


Sounds like a lot of the same symptoms Kaizer is having, except he’s only 6. The only thing Honey has that Kaizer doesn’t is the UTIs and the high wbc count. His bloodwork is always perfect, somehow his internal organs are working fine (which makes this whole palliative care thing even harder).

He also has the lymph node and spleen issue, weight loss, skin issue, and potential neurologic issue (the one that can’t be neurologic in nature cause the rest of his neuro exam is fine and the MRI was fine).


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Sweet Girl said:


> Gorgeous photos, though your second post about his legs giving out made me tear up, especially then looking at his strong photos. I wish so much that you knew what was happening with him, but at least you are giving him joy and love. He definitely deserves all that.


It’s just not fair . I suspect he may have some kind of arthritis going on, but he has no obvious pain and no swelling, so I’m not sure. We have a vet appt tomorrow so I’ll find out


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

I love the photos by the water and of him eating ice cream! His list of symptoms are soo long. I can't believe they haven't been able to figure out what is going on with him! I've just been at a loss for words following along your two threads. It breaks my heart that he is now on palliative care. We got our first dogs around the same time together. And I know I am not ready to say goodbye. But, I also know it's important to do right by them, and not hang on too long. Give him a tight squeeze from us!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

aesthetic said:


> Sounds like a lot of the same symptoms Kaizer is having, except he’s only 6. The only thing Honey has that Kaizer doesn’t is the UTIs and the high wbc count. His bloodwork is always perfect, somehow his internal organs are working fine (which makes this whole palliative care thing even harder).
> 
> He also has the lymph node and spleen issue, weight loss, skin issue, and potential neurologic issue (the one that can’t be neurologic in nature cause the rest of his neuro exam is fine and the MRI was fine).


I saw the similarities, I think we we were very lucky. More bloodwork will be done in Dec or sooner if needed. Again, my heart goes out to you!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> I love the photos by the water and of him eating ice cream! His list of symptoms are soo long. I can't believe they haven't been able to figure out what is going on with him! I've just been at a loss for words following along your two threads. It breaks my heart that he is now on palliative care. We got our first dogs around the same time together. And I know I am not ready to say goodbye. But, I also know it's important to do right by them, and not hang on too long. Give him a tight squeeze from us!


Best guess is that it’s some kind of auto-immune disease, but which one and the prognosis is not something anyone knows. I’m crossing my fingers that the IMS gives me things to try.

I’m not ready to say goodbye either, but I also don’t want him to suffer. I think he’s OK right now, so hopefully he continues on like this. I increased his gabapentin (end goal is 300mg twice a day, he gets 300mg a day split between meals, and he spent the day sleeping, but had enough energy to have his usual post-bath zoomies


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Those are lovely photos, i so sorry about everything you are going through with him ): hits me very hard because Lily is 6 as well. 

Would he enjoy going out on a boat and off for a swim? That might be a fun activity you can do with him? Or dog kayaking!


----------



## Taoslover (Apr 13, 2013)

I am so very sorry for your situation. I lost Ozzie 2 months ago to lymphoma and he was only 8 years old. He went very quickly, only one month after his diagnosis and most of those days were consumed with tests and seeing doctors. Every day during that month we took a walk to one of our special places, but I had no idea I would lose him so quickly. In a horrible way, you are lucky to have time to prepare yourself and to surround him with love and attention before the end. I would do anything that will help you when it is over, though I will tell you that after two months without him I still cry for him almost every day. I have read everything I can get my hands on about how to deal with the death of a beloved dog, and it is all true and nothing helps. We are getting a golden puppy in 4 weeks and I am scared to death that I won’t be able to love him like I loved Ozzie, but everyone says starting over helps. I wish you all the best and the strength to get through this. I will add that Ozzie’s “good” ending helped me. He was with my husband and me, his head in my lap, my arms around him, and he died peacefully. I think the more you love them the harder it is to lose them.


----------



## roxygold (Apr 6, 2014)

For you, consider doing a professional photoshoot together. There are some very good photographers who specialize in dogs. Some have experience with end of life shoots. Find a good photographer.


----------



## ZeusMyPup (Apr 12, 2019)

aesthetic said:


> Hi all!! For those who have not followed along with Kaizer’s thread in the Health section of the forum, he’s been having a pretty crappy year health-wise. The symptoms keep piling up, we’ve seen literally every specialist this year (except for ophthalmology), done all the tests, and we have absolutely no idea what’s going on with him. We have 2 final appointments: tomorrow for a follow-up with his neurologist, and then October 1 for a consult with an Internal Medicine Specialist at UPenn (hoping that UPenn’s network can maybe find something we have not yet tested for). My vet and I have agreed that, depending on what those appointments reveal, we have no further avenues to pursue as far as a diagnosis. So we are putting him on palliative care until his QOL decreases too much and I have to make the decision for him.
> 
> It breaks my heart and I am wholly unprepared for this, but I absolutely do not want him to suffer (moreso than he already has, anyway). My vet said she wouldn’t even blame me if I chose not to do these last two appointments, but I’d feel incredibly guilty if I didn’t try everything I could possibly do. I don’t expect much to come out of either these appointments (though i always hope!), which is why I’m asking this now. Especially since it looks like I have some time with him now.
> 
> ...





aesthetic said:


> Hi all!! For those who have not followed along with Kaizer’s thread in the Health section of the forum, he’s been having a pretty crappy year health-wise. The symptoms keep piling up, we’ve seen literally every specialist this year (except for ophthalmology), done all the tests, and we have absolutely no idea what’s going on with him. We have 2 final appointments: tomorrow for a follow-up with his neurologist, and then October 1 for a consult with an Internal Medicine Specialist at UPenn (hoping that UPenn’s network can maybe find something we have not yet tested for). My vet and I have agreed that, depending on what those appointments reveal, we have no further avenues to pursue as far as a diagnosis. So we are putting him on palliative care until his QOL decreases too much and I have to make the decision for him.
> 
> It breaks my heart and I am wholly unprepared for this, but I absolutely do not want him to suffer (moreso than he already has, anyway). My vet said she wouldn’t even blame me if I chose not to do these last two appointments, but I’d feel incredibly guilty if I didn’t try everything I could possibly do. I don’t expect much to come out of either these appointments (though i always hope!), which is why I’m asking this now. Especially since it looks like I have some time with him now.
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness, what a sweetheart. He reminds me so much of my Zeus, I am in tears reading all of these posts. Zeus is my very first dog and I cannot imagine going through this end stage, he will be 7 in Dec. I lost a beloved kitty last summer, she was an indoor kitty and on her last day I took her outside to hear the birds and our fountain, I knew she could not run away. After that, she passed away when I brought her back in. I felt good about that. I think the advice to take Kaiser to favorite places is a good one. My inclination would be to take Zeus to the beach and water that he loves so much when that time comes. I cannot imagine it... wishing you much love and peace, you've done everything you could for your baby and he knows it.


----------



## cats32669 (Jun 11, 2021)

This breaks my heart to read. I just lost my sweet Golden, Nanuk, in April due to hemangiosarcoma. I was very fortunate and had 10 months with him after his diagnosis. So we, fortunately, had some time to check off a few items on his bucket list. Here are a few things we did: spent a day at the beach, went kayaking, spent a week in the mountains and went on several hikes, spent a weekend on the water with family (Nanuk loved spending time with his pack that didn't live in our home), went for special walks in new places around town, weekly special dinners of steak or lamb chops, home cooked meals on a regular basis, and picnics at his favorite spot. He had done some of these things before, so they were repeats. But, I tried to do them more frequently and make sure that he had a special trips or experiences on a more frequent basis. Again, I'm so sorry to hear about Kaizer. I hope and pray that you are able to figure out what's going on and that your sweet pup is able to recover.


----------



## BuddyBigDog (Oct 8, 2020)

Thanks for the gorgeous pictures, and I am so sad you are going through this. The hind end weakness and balding makes me ask if he has been evaluated for Cushing’s disease. You vet has probably looked at everything, but in case not you may want to ask. The downside to Cushing’s in a dog is that there is not a good treatment as far as I know. In horses the condition is more manageable. Best of luck giving him a great final few months!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

You know, I don’t think he’s ever been on a boat before! I don’t know if that would make him nervous or if he’d be too busy trying to throw himself overboard into the water. Same thing with kayaking.

Kaizer does love the beach. I want to take him alone, which makes me feel guilty cause Eden hasn’t been to the beach yet (and how am I supposed to leave her home?!). I might have to take him when Eden’s with her breeders at a dog show. I really want to do more solo things with him, but again the guilt! Eden’s younger, needs the attention, and I basically neglected her the last 6 months when Kaizer was super sick. I always thought a 5 year age gap would be perfect so I could give the puppy all the attention, yet here I am. It’s really a testament to her breeding that she hasn’t completely fallen apart LOL.

Taoslover - I’m sorry for the loss of your boy. I’m glad you had a peaceful passing with him!!

Zeusmypup - Kaizer is also my very first dog. He’s been a trip since the beginning, so all this really just suits him. He was my consolation prize for moving to a new state in the middle of my freshman year of high school. I could write a book about all the ways he’s affected literally every part of my life, all of the things I’ve learned because of him. As stupid? cheesy? ridiculous? as it sounds, a very large part of me will go with him when he passes. I have not ever been an adult without Kaizer.

Buddybigdog - we did do a resting cortisol level test and that came back perfectly within limits. We never did ACTH testing, but I may see what the IMS next week thinks about that. I’ve always wondered if he’d have some kind of crisis by now if he was Addisonian or had Cushings


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I’ve decided I need to keep better track of his good vs bad days and note any “odd” things I see (but can’t take a picture of) to see if any of his weirder symptoms have some kind of pattern.

Today was a 5/10 day. He played with Eden a little bit but got tired quickly. He spent most of the day sleeping and seemed wobbly/unsteady when he was moving around. He’s been nauseous despite the Pepcid, he peed 4 times within an hour (a decent stream, all for 5+ seconds, yes I counted), he also pooped 3x in 2 hours (was actually ok poop, not diarrhea). He seemed bloated all day. He didn’t bark today or really wag his tail much, but he did seem interested in greeting my brother when he came home from college today. He was naughty today though, he jumped on the counter a couple times to check out what was up there (you know, that wasn’t a problem until recently and now I don’t have the heart to fix it LOL).

Here he is in the car today ❤ (PSA: this is NOT a good “dog in car” safety picture. Do as I say and not as I do! He usually gets harnessed and belted in, but his entire undercarriage is bald and his belly is covered in rash and the harness was irritating his exposed skin. I drive slightly below the speed limit, stick to back roads, and cross my fingers that we won’t have an issue. Eden was already in the crate).


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Today is not a good day for Kaizer .

I was expecting to see some circling today based on the wobbliness/unsteadiness from yesterday, but instead I got a dog who is just “off”. He refused to go out this morning and pee (went out the door, turned around, came in. He didn’t pee for another 2 hours). He left a little food in his bowl and has since spent the day laying down. Not sleeping cause he seems restless, keeps getting up and moving from place to place. He didn’t get up to see my dad today (my dad is his favorite person after me), he didn’t get up when i messed with his bag of treats. He DID get up when my dad asked if he wanted a treat (my dad is the “special treat” person, aka why he is kaizer’s second favorite). He didn’t even try to play with Eden. He seem a little stiff despite the 400mg of Gabapentin - I’m supposed to increase to 500mg tomorrow, but I think I’m going to hold off unless he’s feeling better. And if he continues the way he’s been, I’m sure tomorrow he’ll be acting just fine lol


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh sweet boy. Kaizer is so handsome. I hope he has a better day tomorrow. Such a hard road for you


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

thank you!! i hope tomorrow is a better day too!


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

So sorry to hear today was a bad day. Please take this in the manner it's intended, totally based on my personal experience, not a you shouldn't use that medicine. Duke had a horrible time on Gabapentin. I've tried it several times over the last few years at varied dosage levels and every time I think it helps, then I watch for a few days, then I think it's causing issues..... I finally completely got him off of it about 5 months ago and I've decided it definitely increased the wobbliness, decreased his appetite, and made him sleepy and restless at the same time. He still has bad days with all those symptoms, but it's not as constant. I know it works for some dogs. I've had older dogs on it successfully in the past. There is something in Duke's makeup that causes him to react to it. He, like Kaizer, has many issues. You know Kaizer best, and I know I hate when people give me advice on Duke that has no bearing on his condition. I just thought I should at least mention it. What you are describing is what I went through and they kept trying to get him to a higher dosage. It just caused us more issues. 

Hope tomorrow is a better day, and I'm really hoping you get some answers. 

PS - I totally relate on the letting them get away with murder. My well trained dog shows up somedays and others I can't believe the things he does. I don't have the heart to correct him anymore. Somedays I catch myself smiling when he's completely being a brat.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I’ll take any and all advice on this dog. The only thing that kinda upsets me is when people say things that make it obvious they haven’t read what I said - like when I told someone he was diagnosed with cancer and they went “i hope he gets better!”. For full disclosure, I’m also really bad at that optimism thing, so maybe that’s why 

I struggled really hard on whether or not to put him on Gabapentin. The last time I did, I gave him one 300mg pill and it knocked him out, he acted like he was about to die. I didn’t give it to him again after that. Both his neurologist and his rehab vet suggested gabapentin, with a final dose of 300mg twice a day. I’ve built him up from 100mg twice a day to now 200mg twice a day (we’re only going up in 100mg increments). I have not noticed any side effects going this way. He has been on the 200mg BID dose for 2 days (today’s the 3rd).

I’m not convinced it’s really doing anything for him, but I don’t want to give up before I’ve (hopefully) reached that 300mig BID dosage two of his vets have suggested. If I do this, and it doesn’t work, at least I tried and no one can tell me that I didn’t stick with it long enough.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

aesthetic said:


> If I do this, and it doesn’t work, at least I tried and no one can tell me that I didn’t stick with it long enough.


That’s the exact attitude I had. Duke was on 300 mg twice a day. You have to try! I just wanted to mention our case. I hope you find some help. He’s a sweet boy 🥰


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> That’s the exact attitude I had. Duke was on 300 mg twice a day. You have to try! I just wanted to mention our case. I hope you find some help. He’s a sweet boy 🥰


I appreciate it!! I think Kaizer will end up a lot like Duke, I don’t really think it’s done much for him, but we definitely have to at least try.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Called it, he was totally fine by yesterday. The only change is now his diarrhea is back, but honestly it tends to come in cycles anyway. He even had zoomies in my friend’s yard, I don’t even know the last time he had honest-to-god zoomies.

My old man in the yard today. I just love his dumb lil face so much.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good to hear he had a good day with Zoomies, look at that face.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Such a huggable face!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sweet boy, sending him a hug over!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

An OK day for Kaizer today. I had to leave him home to take Eden to a dog show, so unfortunately I spent most of the day away from him . 

He seemed really quiet/lowkey to me, but my family swears up and down he seemed okay (but they also said that the day he started with the explosive diarrhea so..). He bloated (filled with air) at 6:30ish today. Can’t remember if I’ve mentioned it in this thread, but he’s started bloating around 5-6 for no reason. Generally he bloats after he eats but now he’s bloating without having a meal prior (dinner is any time after 7). He’s had some pretty nasty gas since then. I’m gonna try putting him back on gas-x and see if that helps.

Pic from today! Funky sit so he can accommodate his large belly - you can see it if you look between his front legs


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

and not so great night. Kaizer continued to stay bloated, I think it actually got worse. He was super uncomfortable and restless, but the gabapentin must have hit because he’s been resting on his bed for the last 45 minutes (of course, I’m typing this out and he gets up). His tummy is gigantic and making all sorts of rumbling noises. He refuses to poop, but drank water and then 3 seconds later, went out and peed it out (and yet his kidneys are fine!).

He gets metoclopramide and pepcid daily, and I gave him some simethicone to see if it’d help the bloating. Although I was reading back on some of my notes, apparently simethicone hasn’t been helpful for him in the past. According to my notes, the prednisone did help (as in, he didn’t bloat while he was on it), which I think is interesting. We see the new IMS on Friday, so I’ll have to get her opinion on why she thinks he’s started bloating randomly and why the prednisone (as an anti-inflammatory) helped with air in his stomach.

Kaizer on his “bed of beds” ft the holes and the fabric pulled out courtesy of Eden (she leaves them alone stacked like this, but individually laid out and it’s game over).


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Today was a good day! 

I’m back to teaching and taking dog classes after a 6-month hiatus, and Kaizer came with me today. He hasn’t wanted to come the last couple of weeks, but I think he’s experiencing some FOMO now. He got to play a little rally and then played demo dog (he and Eden alternated). Honestly, I teared up a little bit because he is so much fun to work with when he’s not stressed or nervous. He doesn’t have very many good days anymore, and he usually doesn’t want to work when he’s feeling poorly. Sometimes the sounds are too much for him too. I just don’t know if/when this will happen again.

Anyway, I was trying to get him warmed up before class and he wouldn’t spin in either direction. He’s had the same warm up for years, so I kinda knew something was off. Took my brain an embarrassing amount of time to figure out what to do, but I ended up deciding to stretch him out and see if that helped. We did hip touches (nose to hip) on either side and after that, he had no problem spinning in either direction. My understanding is that stretch helps stretch their neck/back, so now I’m wondering if he’s got some kind of spinal-area (lol) pain - that may explain the circling too? The MRI was of his brain and spinal cord, both of which came back perfect, but I wonder… I also would’ve thought that the gabapentin would help with this pain? I might email his neurologist and get his opinion.

Still bloated tonight, but it doesn’t seem to be bothering him as much as it did yesterday, so I’m still counting today as a good day. He also hasn’t pooped since yesterday, but he does that sometimes too. Some days he poops 5x, and other days he doesn’t poop at all ¯\_(ツ)_/¯.

Kaizer after class today ❤


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

What a good boy. I'm glad he had a good day. I love his sweet face.


----------



## A Golden to love (Mar 6, 2021)

He is so sweet. I am glad he had a good day.


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

aesthetic said:


> thank you!! i hope tomorrow is a better day too!


Positive thoughts for a better day tomorrow! 🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

He does have a sweet, sweet face. Hope there are more good days.


----------



## BuddyBigDog (Oct 8, 2020)

Glad he had a better day yesterday! Have you tried a chiropractor to see if regular adjustments would help any possible back pain? It helped my dog very much.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

and we’re back to a bad day.

He was mostly OK this morning - a little quieter, but I expected that because his stomach was making some wild noises last night. 2 hours later, he was having some trouble walking (almost like he was walking on his tippy toes?) and couldn’t go down the stairs. He wanted to go out, so I ended up carrying him down and he finally pooped after almost 36 hours. He’s been asleep all day. I emailed his neurologist to see if he thinks this could be some kind of spinal/neck pain that maybe wasn’t caught on MRI (couldn’t be seen/was too early, whatever) or if this could be from abdominal pain. I just don’t get why he has such a hard time sometimes .

Waiting for me to help him, my poor boy.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

BuddyBigDog said:


> Glad he had a better day yesterday! Have you tried a chiropractor to see if regular adjustments would help any possible back pain? It helped my dog very much.


I have not! That’s a good idea, it wouldn’t hurt anything. I have a feeling his neurologist is going to say that this could be abdominal pain


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer had his UPenn appointment last Friday. We spent 2 HOURS going over his medical background and symptoms. I put together this massive file with all the pictures/videos I’ve taken throughout this year. Everything is separated into folders based on symptom type and then sorted chronologically within each folder. It took me like 3 hours to put together. I wasn’t sure if any doctor would go through it (who has the time?!) but figured I’d put it together so they could find pictures/videos of something I was referring to if needed. 

I really like this UPenn doctor. She went through that file and emailed me over the weekend (which I totally wasn’t expecting!). She is concerned about some of the various symptoms he has that we haven’t gotten an answer for - mainly, his spleen, the protein in his urine, and his episodic circling. He goes back tomorrow for an ultrasound, urinalysis, and a blood pressure check. His spleen is palpable now, so there’s concern it got bigger. We’re doing another urinalysis to see if he still has protein in his urine, and then we’re gonna check his blood pressure to see if it’s high. If it is high, that could be contributing to his circling. We’ll cross all those bridges when we see what each test says.

He was so stinkin HAPPY yesterday. It was precious and I was so happy to see it. After a string of bad days last week, he turned around and is now having good days ❤


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

I’m so happy the UPenn doctor is invested in Kaizer’s health and took the time to go through your file! Good for you to keep things so organized, it will definitely help her get an overall picture of what all of his symptoms are. Glad to see that he’s looking and feeling so happy - such a sweet smile 😍


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear you found a Vet that is being so thorough with everything, hope you get some answers soon. 

Wonderful hearing how happy Kaizer is too.


----------



## Mango’s Mum (Mar 22, 2021)

What a gorgeous happy boy! So sorry you’re going through so much with him but what a great life he has with you. That’s brilliant news about the vet- really hope they can help him.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you guys!! I’m equal parts excited and nervous about tomorrow’s appointment. Hopefully we get closer to getting answers, but I’m nervous of which answer we’ll get (although I DO want an answer of any kind).

He’s just the best boy ever. Honestly I had such a hard time with him as a puppy and a young adult (for different reasons) that I didn’t realise that I’d love him even half as much as I do.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Best of luck tomorrow to you and your special boy.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Such a difference in his photos from the good days and bad days. Fingers crossed from some answers tomorrow. We all know how much you love your boy! We are all pulling for you both!


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Kaizer just has the sweetest face. Sending you well wishes for the upcoming appointment.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> Such a difference in his photos from the good days and bad days. Fingers crossed from some answers tomorrow. We all know how much you love your boy! We are all pulling for you both!


Thank you!! And I agree, his eyes look so much brighter on his good days. I’m glad I’m not the only one who sees it, sometimes I feel like I’m crazy LOL.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Took Eden with me to Kaizer’s UPenn appointment since I wasn’t sure how long today’s trip would be. Good call cause I’ve been here for 3.5 hours now!

I ran into Kaizer and his tech while I was taking Eden out on a potty break (Kaizer was also out on his potty break lol). US was boring - liver enlargement, spleen enlargement with the nodule, and some free fluid around his intestines. Nothing else of note, but even al that is non-diagnostic. Blood pressure came back fine, so he is not hypertensive. Not sure on urinalysis results, the doctor has not called me yet.

Eden practicing her sit-stays while we wait for Kaizer


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

It's always such a nice thing to find a vet who takes such great interest and wants to research and help solve the issue. That is so great, and I hope it does result in some concrete answers and treatment plans for your sweet boy!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Just spoke to the doctor! I have decisions to make and I don’t know what to do lol as far as continuing diagnostics or not.

She had me collect his urine from his first pee of the day (to see how well concentrated his urine is). His urine specific gravity was low (1.01) but his kidneys looked fine on ultrasound and the rest of his urinalysis was wnl (i didn’t ask specifically, but i’m assuming that means no protein!). His liver was mildly enlarged, which is different from March’s ultrasound. His splenic nodule also got smaller! so we’re assuming that it’s benign. My favorite sentence ever, “we can’t rule out cancer, but we’re favoring a benign process”.

One of the sports exercise students was on rotation with Internal Medicine today so he felt Kaizer. He didn’t see any obvious muscle weakness, but did identify some pain in his lower spinal area. They chalked it up to his chronic mild soas strain vs an actual spinal issue. There was some resistance to right hip manipulation, so he may have some mild OA going on per IMS - interesting because he came back OFA excellent March 2020. 

Blood pressure was normal - 111 vs 180 last time. We’re still not sure why he circles. IMS offered a consult with a UPenn neurologist but I declined since 1) the neurologist we’ve already seen thinks it’s pain-related vs neuro, 2) I already did the MRI, 3) we ruled out all kinds of pain, 4) we ruled out hypertension. Literally the only option that’s left is that he’s experiencing these random ischemic strokes (TIAs) and/or throwing blood clots. I wondered if it was possible that his blood pressure spikes and causes these episodes, but the UPenn IMS doesn’t think so. Plus, 180 isn’t that high (I believe the high end of the ref range is 170). She said she looked at the videos, and they’re definitely strange, but she’s not sure why or what causes them. I’m going to email his neurologist and let him know.

So today, we’re repeating bloodwork to check liver values and kidney values. Our next step depends on what those say. But if those values come back fine, he’s fine and we don’t have anything else to pursue the enlarged liver or low USG. There are diagnostics we can do after, like myasthenia gravis testing, but I don’t remember the whole list and I am unsure if I want to/will proceed (hence, the decisions!).


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

Penn is great - I’m so glad his splenic nodule got smaller. That must be a relief. So nice that they took the time to review things thoroughly. About the hip pain, did Kaizer’s abdominal xrays include his hip area? Hopefully they would be able to see OA on there if any.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

rosegold said:


> Penn is great - I’m so glad his splenic nodule got smaller. That must be a relief. So nice that they took the time to review things thoroughly. About the hip pain, did Kaizer’s abdominal xrays include his hip area? Hopefully they would be able to see OA on there if any.


Yes, I’m glad it got smaller!! He hasn’t had abdominal xrays done since July, but we’ve never gone low enough to see his hips


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer's SDMA panel came back at 17 (high end of reference range is 14), which could indicate early renal disease. His IMS is recommending a recheck renal panel in 1-3 months, she says dehydration can skew SDMA results - I'm unsure why she thinks he could have been dehydrated, since I was concerned with how much he was drinking. Regardless, I am choosing to wait the 3 months unless something changes.

His lymph nodes have gotten big again. The IMS is convinced that it's from his allergies while I'm not so sure (his allergies have been worse in the past and he's never had lymph node enlargement). Either way, the only thing to do is to aspirate them, which I've done twice and have gotten two different answers from. Since his bloodwork was fine except some very mild anemia which the IMS was not concerned about, I am also leaning towards just watching and seeing if they get worse/better.

The energy level from him has been incredible since last week. SO much spunk and attitude and playfulness. It’s like I have my boy back ❤❤ which is kinda why I don’t feel like doing any testing. If there were something really wrong, he wouldn’t be acting okay??


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

He is such a gorgeous boy. My heart goes out to you…it’s the not-knowing that’s so hard.

Know that he knows, above all else, how much you love him.


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

aesthetic said:


> Kaizer's SDMA panel came back at 17 (high end of reference range is 14), which could indicate early renal disease. His IMS is recommending a recheck renal panel in 1-3 months, she says dehydration can skew SDMA results - I'm unsure why she thinks he could have been dehydrated, since I was concerned with how much he was drinking. Regardless, I am choosing to wait the 3 months unless something changes.
> 
> His lymph nodes have gotten big again. The IMS is convinced that it's from his allergies while I'm not so sure (his allergies have been worse in the past and he's never had lymph node enlargement). Either way, the only thing to do is to aspirate them, which I've done twice and have gotten two different answers from. Since his bloodwork was fine except some very mild anemia which the IMS was not concerned about, I am also leaning towards just watching and seeing if they get worse/better.
> 
> ...


I so love his face!❤


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

He does have the sweetest face!! I love it so much

Eden is entered in conformation at the golden National next week, so I decided to head down to FL a week early and spend a couple days in the Florida Keys before going up to Ocala. This is Kaizer’s 3rd trip to Florida/Key West in the last 5 years.

He learned to swim in the ocean at Key West in 2016, so I’m happy that Eden gets to have the same experience at the same (ish) age. She was more nervous about the movement that I expected, but she did at least get her feet wet!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Because it never ends for Kaizer, he now has a decent-sized lump on his loins near his hip. I think it’s attached to muscle, because the muscle twitches when I tried to see if it was moveable. It’s not, and it’s hard, and it grew within 2ish days. It started small, the same size as his cysts (he has a lot of them). He also whips his head around when I touch it, so I’m not sure if the lump itself is painful or if he’s reacting to the muscle twitching. He also has another lump a couple inches away, but that one is moveable and not attached to anything. That one also grew from pea size to marble sized.

He’s also doing some paw dragging while walking, but I think that’s because his nails are longer than usual (they grow quick, and it’s been at least a month since they were last done). I’ll do his nails when we get home and I’ll see.

Good news is that he’s acting like he’s feeling great. Active, alert, curious. 

Pictures of Kaizer and his lump


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oooh. I hate lumps right now.  I assume you are having it aspirated? I am crossing my fingers it is nothing worrisome.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Sweet Girl said:


> Oooh. I hate lumps right now.  I assume you are having it aspirated? I am crossing my fingers it is nothing worrisome.


I’m sure you do!! I don’t blame you. He has a lot of lumps and bumps and I get the bigger ones aspirated when we’re at the vet (which is basically weekly lol), they’ve all been keratinized cysts. The one pictured and the other one he has are much bigger than his cysts and don’t feel the same, so I’m nervous. I’m sorry to ask, but was Shala’s ever painful for her?

He has an appt scheduled to have them aspirated on Nov. 8, the earliest my vet had. At least that gives me 1.5 weeks to watch it and see if it grows/shrinks.

I’m also trying to decide if I do his renal panel then. IMS said wait 1-3 months for a recheck, I was planning on waiting 3 unless I had some other concerns. I don’t, but it’ll be 1 month on Nov 6.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh no!! It doesn't make sense! He was just cleared for cancer, like twice?!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> Oh no!! It doesn't make sense! He was just cleared for cancer, like twice?!


it’s been like 4 times and it still technically isn’t ruled out because he still has weird, non-specific changes to his liver and spleen. He may have potential kidney changes too, but we have to confirm that with a renal panel in a couple of months


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I am crossing all my fingers and sending all my positive thoughts to you!

Shala did not ever seem to notice her little frozen pea - even when we touched it and moved it around. So it's possible Kaizer's is some sort of painful inflammation (my vet initially thought Shala's was an infected hair follicle). It might actually be a good sign that he feels it?


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Sweet Girl said:


> I am crossing all my fingers and sending all my positive thoughts to you!
> 
> Shala did not ever seem to notice her little frozen pea - even when we touched it and moved it around. So it's possible Kaizer's is some sort of painful inflammation (my vet initially thought Shala's was an infected hair follicle). It might actually be a good sign that he feels it?


I so hope so!! It’s really hard though, which makes me nervous. Definitely connected too, I messed around with it. I’ll be super anxious either until the appt or until it goes down lol


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

so we just got home from the National (cause im dumb and took up responsibilities this weekend). kaizer got home, did his happy rolls, and now his lump burst and he’s got blood coming out of a hole. There’s still a hard bump but it’s smaller now


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

aesthetic said:


> so we just got home from the National (cause im dumb and took up responsibilities this weekend). kaizer got home, did his happy rolls, and now his lump burst and he’s got blood coming out of a hole. There’s still a hard bump but it’s smaller now



I'm really sorry to hear this......


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

aesthetic said:


> so we just got home from the National (cause im dumb and took up responsibilities this weekend). kaizer got home, did his happy rolls, and now his lump burst and he’s got blood coming out of a hole. There’s still a hard bump but it’s smaller now


That would seem more like a cyst/abcess than cancer I guess so maybe that's good.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh geeze! I cringed when I read that, but then I also thought that sounds more like a cyst or something. I really hope so. Please let us know what happens.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks guys!! I hope so! I sent pictures to my vet so she’ll let me know if she still wants to see him or if he needs to be seen sooner. There’s still a visible lump so I’m not sure, maybe an abscess?

Here’s a picture of it this morning. It looks like it bled a little overnight too, not sure if he was bothering it or not.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Duke (of course) had a cyst that did this. It had a hard white core in the middle of it that the vet had to scoop out and stitch up. It may be good news. We also did a few weeks of antibiotics after.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> Duke (of course) had a cyst that did this. It had a hard white core in the middle of it that the vet had to scoop out and stitch up. It may be good news. We also did a few weeks of antibiotics after.


Duke and Kaizer really are on the same page with everything aren’t they? I so hope this is just an abscess.Kaizer is already on an antibiotic (300mg Clindamycin twice a day) and has been since the beginning of September.

Kaizer’s vet does want to see him, they’re gonna try and squeeze us in tomorrow. I suppose they want to sample it anyway?


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> Kaizer’s vet does want to see him, they’re gonna try and squeeze us in tomorrow. I suppose they want to sample it anyway?


Seems like it's good news that it burst, but, yes might require treatment to prevent infection. That boy keeps you on your toes!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> Seems like it's good news that it burst, but, yes might require treatment to prevent infection. That boy keeps you on your toes!


Yeah, he's a super fun dog to own lol. Although truthfully, right now, I feel like I have nothing to worry about in regards to his health and it's just such an odd (but welcome!) feeling since I've spent the last 8 months stressing over him. He's not healthy, but there's nothing new or nothing that got worse, so that's a really great place for him to be. His fur even started to grow back a little when we were in Florida!! I hope that he doesn't lose it again now that we're back home and I hope he stays this peaceful for awhile (and I hope I didn't jinx it by saying this out loud!).


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Today was kind of a sucky day, after a couple really good days. We went on a (short) hike on Friday and then hung out at my training place yesterday - Kaizer got to play demo dog again and was really happy about it! So when Kaizer was kinda lethargic today, I just assumed he was tired. He can’t handle as much as he used to.

Then he threw up two large puddles of bile (I can’t even remember the last time he threw up!), and then he bloated within a span of 10 minutes, and then his lump (which isn’t much of a lump) started bleeding again. We have a vet appointment tomorrow thankfully. I’m worried but I don’t know exactly what I’m so worried about since none of these issues are particularly new? 

Kaizer holding a down stay inbetween exercises while demo-dogging yesterday. He even got to participate in a class briefly, he took Eden’s place when the exercises in class were the opposite of stuff I was trying to teach her at home. I forgot how seamlessly we work together.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear Kazier didn't feel good today, hope the Vet appt. goes well tomorrow.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm sorry to hear it was not a good day. Thats a very sweet picture of him. Sending good wishes to you and him, and for the Vet visit tomorrow.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Love the sweet photo. I’m sorry he was feeling bad today. I hope all goes well at the vet.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Hoping tomorrow's vet appointment can ease your worries! Such a good boy you have there.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks guys!! He is the best boy ever. I imagine that tomorrow’s vet appointment won’t yield anything dramatic, I’m just glad I have it in case he continues to throw up (maybe, maybe not. his track record with vomiting isn’t great lol).


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry he had such a bad day (after his good day!). Hope the appt gets you some answers. Love his sweet face in that photo.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Good news - Kaizer is maintaining weight finally! He’s stayed in the 76-77# range for the last 3 months. The lump on his side seems to be some kind of cyst. Vet stuck a needle in it and a bunch of thick, red-tinged fluid came out. It’s starting to fill back up again already, but I guess I don’t have to do anything about it. Energy is better today and no vomiting!

Bad news: he has another skin infection despite being on an antibiotic since September. We’re switching his antibiotic and putting him back on prednisone. My vet mentioned cyclosporine/Atopica, but we’re trying this antibiotic first. I am considering asking for a skin biopsy if his skin issues persist, the pollen count is low this time of year so I’m not even sure why he’s having an issue.
She isn’t sure what to do about the bloating, I mean there are very few ways to help with a gas issue like this and we’ve tried them all with no benefits. It’s odd cause he was fine for so long and then had a random bloating episode. He had some abdominal pain on palpation, but his stomach’s been rumbling and he’s been gassy all day so I imagine he was still a little bloated and uncomfortable.
His liver and spleen are still large and very obvious on palpation  I still don’t know why and no one seems inclined to figure it out so I guess it’s just not a problem unless he has symptoms of something to go along with it? Although apparently liver values don’t increase until the liver is 75% damaged. Kaizers liver values are not yet increased, so I suppose his liver isn’t in bad shape yet?


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm glad Kaizer is feeling better today and that the lump doesn't appear to be cancerous! I hope the antibiotics clear up his skin. I've been seeing a lot of dead cornstalks being cut down whenever I drive around lately.. all the dust and debris makes me sneeze. Not sure how many cornfields you have up near you though.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Give Kaiser a big hug for me. I sure wish the vets could figure out what's going on. 
We've been back and forth to the vet most of this year so we understand how frustrating and worrisome it can be.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That's a relief about the cyst. So glad to hear that.

Have you ever tried one of the super bland vet foods for his bloating and gas? I know there are a few. Shala has always done really well on the Purina EN gastroenteric when her system needs something bland to help calm things down. You can put your dog on it with no transition period, and it is easy to digest (yet it seems to taste good!). Just a suggestion. You've maybe been down that road before.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Sweet Girl said:


> That's a relief about the cyst. So glad to hear that.
> 
> Have you ever tried one of the super bland vet foods for his bloating and gas? I know there are a few. Shala has always done really well on the Purina EN gastroenteric when her system needs something bland to help calm things down. You can put your dog on it with no transition period, and it is easy to digest (yet it seems to taste good!). Just a suggestion. You've maybe been down that road before.


Murphy at 7 months has been on thee PPP EN for about 2.5 months now and he does really well with it. He gobbles it down twice a day like it's his last meal ever so it must taste pretty good. If something like that might help with Kaizer's bloating, that would definitely be a good choice to consider. It's expensive....we order it from chewy and I think it's $99 for a 35lb bag. It cleared up Murph's pooping issues so we thought it was worth it and plan to keep him on it for now. Canned food and treats are also available in that formula.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

rosegold said:


> I'm glad Kaizer is feeling better today and that the lump doesn't appear to be cancerous! I hope the antibiotics clear up his skin. I've been seeing a lot of dead cornstalks being cut down whenever I drive around lately.. all the dust and debris makes me sneeze. Not sure how many cornfields you have up near you though.


Not many cornfields up this way! He is pretty allergic to ragweed, but Accuweather is saying that the pollen levels have been low (1 out of 10). His 2019 allergy testing showed he was not allergic to anything inside, so I’m not sure.



FurdogDad said:


> Murphy at 7 months has been on thee PPP EN for about 2.5 months now and he does really well with it. He gobbles it down twice a day like it's his last meal ever so it must taste pretty good. If something like that might help with Kaizer's bloating, that would definitely be a good choice to consider. It's expensive....we order it from chewy and I think it's $99 for a 35lb bag. It cleared up Murph's pooping issues so we thought it was worth it and plan to keep him on it for now. Canned food and treats are also available in that formula.


Kaizer is currently eating Royal Canin Ultamino. It’s the most hydrolyzed of all the hydrolyzed diets, unfortunately there isn’t anywhere else to go with diet. I appreciate the suggestion though!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> Good news
> Bad news


Another good news/bad news post. Glad for the good news, but, wish it didn't come with the bad. Kaizer is a medical mystery!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> Another good news/bad news post. Glad for the good news, but, wish it didn't come with the bad. Kaizer is a medical mystery!


Me too! But he is actually doing quite well, all things considering. I’m sure there are things in the near future we’ll have to deal with, but I’m trying to remind myself to enjoy the now while he’s happy and here. I’m also trying to remind myself to take what he’s giving me and not get stuck wishing things were the same as “before”. He can now only do maybe 30 minutes of exercise, but that’s better than none. He’s kinda picky now, but he’s still eating. 

Key word here is “trying”. Every so often I get a little sad and overwhelmed.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer has been super snuggly the last couple of days. In the past, that has meant he’s not feeling well but we haven’t had any issues of any kind. So, in the spirit of trying to enjoy the good times we’re having, I’m going to pretend he’s just become this super snuggly dog LOL. He’s even starting to grow fur back!!

Pictures of Kaizer over the last couple of days. I just love him so much.
With my cats, Claude (black & white) and Slink (black). All my boys!








temporarily became a frisbee dog (literally just long enough for me to take this picture)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great seeing Kaizer enjoying himself and having fun. Cute picture of him with Claude and Slink.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Such a sweet thing. He's got such a love-able face.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

These are great pics. Our goldens sure know how to brighten our worlds and make us smile.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

I hope he has many many good happy days, great photos!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Ffcmm said:


> I hope he has many many good happy days, great photos!


Me too!! I wish I knew why/what caused it, but I’m starting to think I might never. I’m trying to tell myself it doesn’t matter as long as he continues to be doing well.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I just found a video I took of Kaizer at 4:30am. I thought I dreamed him waking me up twice last night!

The first time he woke me up was between 3-4am. I just remember him making loud noises. My head was pounding and I was just barely conscious so I have literally no real idea of what was happening. I obviously remember the loud noises, it was like he was trying to breathe but couldn’t. I can’t tell if he was having a random reverse sneezing fit or if it was truly an issue breathing. He’s reverse sneezed before, but never this loudly or frequently. I also don’t know how long the fit lasted. I remember it started while he was on the floor of my bedroom. Then I remember him jumping on my bed and laying on top of me, still making those noises, although the fit stopped approx. 30 seconds after he got on my bed. I think I fell asleep between when I first wake up and when he jumped on my bed, but I don’t know how long that was. After the fit stopped, I remember he started coughing or hiccuping (don’t know which, don’t remember the sound enough to find out). Also don’t know how long he was doing that for, since I fell asleep shortly after. 

He woke me up again at 4:30am because he was nauseous. That’s what I took the video of, and you know I was super out of it because he’s barely in the frame. The video is 20 seconds long and cuts off while he’s still lip licking and gulping. Again, no idea how long that lasted since I fell asleep again.

Apparently my brain is useless when I have a pounding headache lol.

He’s been fine this morning ¯\_(ツ)_/¯. Quiet and didn’t want to play with Eden, but that’s not been unusual for him as of late. If he was having some kind of breathing issue suddenly, I would expect something would still be off, right?

Trying not to worry about it unless something else happens since I don’t really know what happened.

Outside today. None of my pictures have his usual smile today, who knows if that means anything LOL.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

The irony of me saying that Kaizer is maintaining weight and then he goes and loses all of it LOL. 

Took Kaizer in to get weighed today, he weighs 75# today. He lost almost 4# in 18 days. I don’t know why since I’m actually feeding him more now than I was then. I suppose I’ll watch it and if he continues to lose weight, I’ll ask my vet what to do. 75# isn’t super underweight for him (he looks best at 77#), but this is how the weight loss started in March too.

He’s been continuing to do well though! His last day of antibiotics was sometimes last week and as of then, he is on no medications for the first time since March! I’m hoping since it’s basically December that he’s not gonna have anymore skin infections.

Kaizer has these dark black splotches of pigment all over his belly, and I noticed yesterday that he has new ones, the old ones have gotten bigger, and they’re spreading (location wise). They’re flat, not moles or skin tags, not raised in the slightest (it’s like a bunch if pigment just gathered in one spot). That’s another thing I’m gonna keep an eye on, but I’m posting pictures to see if anyone else’s dogs have them.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I wonder if the weight loss is muscle mass? So even though you are feeding more and he is eating more (which is great) the loss of heavier muscle is making the number on the scale go down.

In terms of the black, it may be one of his meds. I noticed that Shala's face, which has gone very grey with the cancer and chemo, also has darker spots, under her eyes and under her nose (like she looks like she has dark circles under her eyes). I asked the oncologist if it was just that her fur has thinned, and he said her fur has indeed thinned but also that chemo turns the skin black, so it is showing through much darker than normal. He also said that now that the chemo is over (yay) the skin will actually go back to its normal colour and the fur will grow back. So it could be one of his meds is affecting skin colour, too.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Sweet Girl said:


> I wonder if the weight loss is muscle mass? So even though you are feeding more and he is eating more (which is great) the loss of heavier muscle is making the number on the scale go down.
> 
> In terms of the black, it may be one of his meds. I noticed that Shala's face, which has gone very grey with the cancer and chemo, also has darker spots, under her eyes and under her nose (like she looks like she has dark circles under her eyes). I asked the oncologist if it was just that her fur has thinned, and he said her fur has indeed thinned but also that chemo turns the skin black, so it is showing through much darker than normal. He also said that now that the chemo is over (yay) the skin will actually go back to its normal colour and the fur will grow back. So it could be one of his meds is affecting skin colour, too.


It’s possible that it’s muscle mass, I didn’t think about that. You can see his bones under his coat now, which I’m sad about. His face is kinda sunken in too, so that makes sense. I’ve noticed an incredible increase in his appetite too, he’s constantly counter surfing, looking for food everywhere, eating cardboard and paper. He’s not on any meds right now, so I don’t even know why his appetite has increased so much the last couple days.

Interesting about the dark circles and the grey! Kaizer got really grey this year and he also has those dark circles under his eyes. I noticed it over the summer, I think it’s not as noticeable now as it was before. He also lost a lot of fur between June and October, but it’s starting to come back in. Kaizer’s never been on any chemo either. Hopefully Shala’s fur grows back and her skin goes back to normal quickly!! It’s been happening quickly for Kaizer.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Everything still OK here!! I’m so hoping this lasts, it seems like we’re holding steady.

I noticed some slight yellowness of Kaizer’s gums on Saturday, but nowhere else. Had a vet appt on Monday for my cat so really briefly asked the vet about it, she wasnt worried about it yet since he still has an appetite. The yellow is patchy and it’d be odd for jaundice to start in the gums, so for now, we’re gonna watch and see. Naturally I’m still a little worried, but he really is acting okay.

His muscle loss has gotten a little worse now too, his leg actually caves in on one side now . Somehow he still has the energy/means to run in the woods. The muscle loss doesn’t really affect him unless he’s tired, then he has a hard time walking and changing positions. Unsure why he’s still losing muscle mass.

Pics in order: slightly yellow gums the day I noticed it, his leg caved in from muscle loss (it feels like a large divot). Last pic is him on one of our walks last week rolling in the grass.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I love that last picture of sweet Kaizer! It made me laugh.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Last photo is adorable! I don't see anything wrong with the other two photos you posted.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

I just wanted to share lily has the same type of pigmentation. It was hyperpigmentation she got when she recovered from her ringworm infection. All the places she had the ringworm on her belly, once they healed left this dark pigmentation. The skin itself if healthy and cleared by the vet.
She had the ringworm infection as another vet started her on prednisone for a bad ear infection. The steroids caused her the yeast infection & ringworm infection.

after the infection cleared out the pigment remained.

during the infection (i shaved the affected areas) March this year. i was SO distressed over this when it happened  thankfully she wasn’t itchy.

















Healing 










And now

















She has random pigment spots where smaller lesions were.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










The skin itself is fine, and her yeast is gone ( no more reddish fur as well in the areas) 

maybe Kaizer is having the pigmentation due to his skin infections as well and its hyper pigmentation post healing?


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> Last photo is adorable! I don't see anything wrong with the other two photos you posted.


 The yellow is much easier to see in person, but I’m glad nothing looks glaringly wrong!!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Ffcmm said:


> maybe Kaizer is having the pigmentation due to his skin infections as well and its hyper pigmentation post healing?


Yes, the general blackness is a result of his skin infections. He won’t ever get healthy pink skin back, but it definitely fades when the infection is gone! I was talking more about the dark splotches of pigment within the general blackness - those are new.

I’ve just decided I’m not gonna worry about it until he starts acting like it’s bothering him. For now, I’m just making note of things so if anything gets worse, I’ll just know about when it started


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

aesthetic said:


> Yes, the general blackness is a result of his skin infections. He won’t ever get healthy pink skin back, but it definitely fades when the infection is gone! I was talking more about the dark splotches of pigment within the general blackness - those are new.
> 
> I’ve just decided I’m not gonna worry about it until he starts acting like it’s bothering him. For now, I’m just making note of things so if anything gets worse, I’ll just know about when it started


Ohhh!! Haha I think those might be age spots? I know quite a lot of dogs develop them as they grow older.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

My training place had a last-minute Christmas photo shoot for the staff dogs on Saturday. The photographer is a friend who also took the picture in my signature and a couple other photos of my dogs. She’s only sent me some Kaizer ones so far, but Eden has pictures too! (I have not forgotten about her despite everything with Kaizer!).

Here are some of my favorites. If you ever want someone to take pictures of your dogs, teach them some tricks! We used a head down/chin cue, a “get in the box” cue, a “get on the pivot box AND stick your head through this thing” cue, and a “get that!” (for ripping stuff up) cue. Of course stays in all positions is extremely helpful too.

























(this pic is a Kaizer special. We wanted him to put his chin on top of one of those presents, but he basically dive-bombed into this down between them instead. This picture is entirely unposed except for me telling him to stay).


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

aesthetic said:


> My training place had a last-minute Christmas photo shoot for the staff dogs on Saturday. The photographer is a friend who also took the picture in my signature and a couple other photos of my dogs. She’s only sent me some Kaizer ones so far, but Eden has pictures too! (I have not forgotten about her despite everything with Kaizer!).
> 
> Here are some of my favorites. If you ever want someone to take pictures of your dogs, teach them some tricks! We used a head down/chin cue, a “get in the box” cue, a “get on the pivot box AND stick your head through this thing” cue, and a “get that!” (for ripping stuff up) cue. Of course stays in all positions is extremely helpful too.
> 
> ...


So much fun! Great photos.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

diane0905 said:


> So much fun! Great photos.


thank you!! she’s a very talented photographer. Kaizer was definitely feeling himself LOL


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

Omg these are amazing! Your friend is very talented and Kaizer looks like he’s having a blast! Can’t wait to see some of Eden too!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I love seeing Kaizer's smile in the Kaizer special picture. Those are great.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

These are so cute! Such special memories you're making with your boy


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks guys!! He was absolutely feeling himself that day. He’s refused to smile in every picture I’ve taken of him since November (and he’s usually a smiley boy!!) but he was just so happy on Saturday


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Those are so, so great! What a good boy he was doing that - and all with a smile. Your friend did a great job with your perfect model!


----------



## seankeg (Dec 14, 2021)

aesthetic said:


> Hi all!! For those who have not followed along with Kaizer’s thread in the Health section of the forum, he’s been having a pretty crappy year health-wise. The symptoms keep piling up, we’ve seen literally every specialist this year (except for ophthalmology), done all the tests, and we have absolutely no idea what’s going on with him. We have 2 final appointments: tomorrow for a follow-up with his neurologist, and then October 1 for a consult with an Internal Medicine Specialist at UPenn (hoping that UPenn’s network can maybe find something we have not yet tested for). My vet and I have agreed that, depending on what those appointments reveal, we have no further avenues to pursue as far as a diagnosis. So we are putting him on palliative care until his QOL decreases too much and I have to make the decision for him.
> 
> It breaks my heart and I am wholly unprepared for this, but I absolutely do not want him to suffer (moreso than he already has, anyway). My vet said she wouldn’t even blame me if I chose not to do these last two appointments, but I’d feel incredibly guilty if I didn’t try everything I could possibly do. I don’t expect much to come out of either these appointments (though i always hope!), which is why I’m asking this now. Especially since it looks like I have some time with him now.
> 
> ...



omg this breaks my heart so hard.... so sorry this happened.... I promise you everything will look better


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Miss Eden went into heat today (I wanted her to wait til after this weekend, but bitches gonna do what they wanna do I guess). I’m entering her in her first rally trial in February, fingers crossed that we do well lol


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> Miss Eden went into heat today (I wanted her to wait til after this weekend, but bitches gonna do what they wanna do I guess). I’m entering her in her first rally trial in February, fingers crossed that we do well lol


Miss Eden needs her own thread! Congrats to her on the first? heat! We're also enrolling Summit in her first agility trial in March. Fingers crossed for our girlies!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> Miss Eden needs her own thread! Congrats to her on the first? heat! We're also enrolling Summit in her first agility trial in March. Fingers crossed for our girlies!


She really does! Maybe I’ll start one when I get her Christmas pics back. This is her 3rd heat, it just came at a bad time LOL. We were supposed to start agility private lessons next week 🙄. And my training place’s annual Christmas party is on Saturday. Guess she’ll just get to hang out in my car lol

Yay for Summit’s agility trial!!! That’s so exciting. I’m sure she’ll do great


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> She really does! Maybe I’ll start one when I get her Christmas pics back. This is her 3rd heat, it just came at a bad time LOL. We were supposed to start agility private lessons next week 🙄. And my training place’s annual Christmas party is on Saturday. Guess she’ll just get to hang out in my car lol
> 
> Yay for Summit’s agility trial!!! That’s so exciting. I’m sure she’ll do great


Why can't you do your private lessons when she is in heat? I went to scent GROUP class with Summit during her heat, and it was totally fine. And I am even more confused why she needs to hang out in your car? Can't she stay home during her heat? Does Kaizer bother her during her heat?


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> Why can't you do your private lessons when she is in heat? I went to scent GROUP class with Summit during her heat, and it was totally fine. And I am even more confused why she needs to hang out in your car? Can't she stay home during her heat? Does Kaizer bother her during her heat?


No dogs in heat are allowed in my training place. I’m not super sure how I feel about that rule as a whole, but I get it with our basic obedience classes. Those dogs are already distracted enough, the scent of bitch in heat would just be too much. I also don’t own the place or pay any money to take classes, use the pool/equipment/building, so I’m not gonna be the one saying anything LOL

Dogs are allowed to come to the Christmas parties! A couple of us have intact boys so I can’t bring her inside in heat, but a group of us usually go somewhere and train afterwards - she can come to that.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> No dogs in heat are allowed in my training place. I’m not super sure how I feel about that rule as a whole, but I get it with our basic obedience classes. Those dogs are already distracted enough, the scent of bitch in heat would just be too much. I also don’t own the place or pay any money to take classes, use the pool/equipment/building, so I’m not gonna be the one saying anything LOL
> 
> Dogs are allowed to come to the Christmas parties! A couple of us have intact boys so I can’t bring her inside in heat, but a group of us usually go somewhere and train afterwards - she can come to that.


OMG!! I am immediately jealous now. I spend a small fortune on Summit's training. Two classes in Jan will cost me $460 for six weeks. And we are usually enrolled in at least one class all the time. And do extra single classes here and there. I think I could live with the 4wk break while she is in heat, to have free classes all the time! I would literally be at her training facility ALL the time. And that sounds like one cool Christmas party. I understand why you are bringing her along now. These details are important! LOL! You/she sound very lucky!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> OMG!! I am immediately jealous now. I spend a small fortune on Summit's training. Two classes in Jan will cost me $460 for six weeks. And we are usually enrolled in at least one class all the time. And do extra single classes here and there. I think I could live with the 4wk break while she is in heat, to have free classes all the time! I would literally be at her training facility ALL the time. And that sounds like one cool Christmas party. I understand why you are bringing her along now. These details are important! LOL! You/she sound very lucky!


Yeah, I 100% cannot afford classes with Kaizer’s medical bills. There are other facilities in my area, but I just can’t afford to spend the money until Kaizer is gone in case he needs it. I trade teaching classes and office work for free classes/use of the building! Before the pandemic hit, I was at my training place 4-5x a week between helping with classes, helping with office work, and taking classes with my own dog. The brief like 8 months where both dogs were in class (pre-Kaizer sickness), I was there every day lol.

I do love my training facility though. I’ve met a lot of incredible people through there, and the other instructors are some of my closest friends. Super lucky to have found them when I did.

The owner of my training place is probably the only reason I have Eden anyway. She’s friends with Eden’s breeder through agility.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I took Kaizer to petco today! We went to the vet to weigh him - no further weight loss, but no weight gain either. thats still a win - and then I decided to stop by petco. I usually leave him in a down-stay while I grab a couple wet food cans for my cats (less for my hands to deal with lol). Employees always get a kick out of a mostly well behaved dog.

I say “mostly well behaved” cause if you notice, there’s some cat litter spilled on the floor in front of his back foot. I’m pretty sure he ripped that bag when he went into a very enthusiastic down accidentally on top of that bag (he goes up on two feet, and then slams his body down). 

He’s continuing to feel well 🥰 getting picky with exactly what he puts in his mouth, but that’s not the worst thing for him to do LOL.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> Before the pandemic hit, I was at my training place 4-5x a week between helping with classes, helping with office work, and taking classes with my own dog. The brief like 8 months where both dogs were in class (pre-Kaizer sickness), I was there every day lol.


Yup, between a full-time job, two dogs and my husband, there would be no way. One day I will be retired and can do way more things. In the meantime, I think both girls still have it pretty good. But, awesome for you! 



aesthetic said:


> He’s continuing to feel well 🥰 getting picky with exactly what he puts in his mouth, but that’s not the worst thing for him to do LOL.


Cute photo! Stoked that you've had some relief for awhile and have just gotten to enjoy your happy boi!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> Yup, between a full-time job, two dogs and my husband, there would be no way. One day I will be retired and can do way more things. In the meantime, I think both girls still have it pretty good. But, awesome for you!


Yeah I had to cut back on my time there when I switched jobs. My old job was super flexible, I made the schedules, so it worked out. I probably won’t have a job like that again, so trying to balance it all is getting hard.

Your girls do have a wonderful life with you!!! If only all dogs could be so lucky.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

After so many months of being stable, Kaizer started in a flare-up yesterday . Nausea, watery liquid diarrhea complete with groaning and abdominal contractions, and general uncomfort. The whole thing, lol. Last time this happened, it eventually progressed to HGE and had to be hospitalized. Fingers crossed that it doesn’t happen this time!

My best boy in between potty breaks yesterday ❤ fluff destruction courtesy of Eden from earlier yesterday lol


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

Aww poor boy hugs to you and Kaizer, hoping this flare up passes quickly!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear Kaizer isn't feeling well, hope he is soon.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you guys! He seems to be in good spirits thus far


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, sweet boy. I wish someone could figure out what is going on with you. It's so hard to see you feeling unwell, even for a day. Hope he is doing better today.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Also sad to hear he's not feeling well, after being OK for so long. Hope today's a better day again!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you guys!! It seems like it was just a one-off flare up, thankfully. He only pooped once yesterday and it was more formed. He’s been a little clingy and nauseous since, but I’m taking that as a win since he didn’t have to be hospitalized lol

Bloodwork appt is on Monday, so this is as good a time for a flare-up lol. I’m planning on asking his vet for Tylosin (since he can’t have metro anymore) and Odansetron (since cerenia is $$$ and the odansetron will hopefully work just as well).

Clingy boy ❤


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh, I'm sorry Kaiser has a flair up. Hope he's on the mend.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you!! I’m gonna very tentatively say that he’s no longer in a flare. Here’s the good boy at the pet store today. He carried that frozen bag the whole time I was grabbing stuff and got lots of attention lol


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> Thank you!! I’m gonna very tentatively say that he’s no longer in a flare. Here’s the good boy at the pet store today. He carried that frozen bag the whole time I was grabbing stuff and got lots of attention lol


Looks like he's feeling pretty good again!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's a great picture, good to see he's feeling better today.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> Looks like he's feeling pretty good again!


Yes, I think so! I took him to the petstore cause I thought he was being too quiet at home - Eden stole some food and he didn’t partake, he’s not thaaaat well-behaved lol - but he was so happy at the pet store.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I kind of feel like when one of Kaizer’s issues flares up, all of them flare up. Makes me think some kind of auto-immune disorder, but those are hard to treat anyway, never mind one that doesn’t formally exist. 

Last week, his skin started flaring up. He’s been itchy, the nasty smell is back. I can’t find the source of the infection - his ears are fine and his abdominal skin doesn’t look any worse than usual (although hes been itching at both places). All I know is that he smells like infection and it came on basically overnight. I’m annoyed that his skin is flaring up in January, since it hasn’t in 2019 (and back then, we couldn’t figure out why either).

Then obviously his GI tract issues on Monday. He’s had no urgency or watery diarrhea since, but his stools aren’t as solid or formed as they were prior (they’re like cow patties now).

Then Wednesday, I noticed he was moving weird. Like his hind legs were crossing over each, kind of looked like his front legs and hind legs were trying to do two different movements at once. We know he has some joint issues in his hind end (my OFA excellent in 2020 just to get sick and fall apart a year later..naturally) but we haven’t done anything for it yet.

I’m trying to get together a list of things I wanna ask his vet about cause I always manage to forget something, but I also only have so long with her before she has to go to another appt. Trying to decide what I want to prioritise and ask is hard!! The joint thing - we can xray, and if its just arthritis, then I have to decide if it’s bad enough to warrant meds (and of course, if we confirm CKD at this appt, are meds even an option?). But I also have to decide if its worth doing xrays too. Unfortunately I’ve kind of reached a point where finances are starting to matter. Couple hundred for xrays now or save that couple hundred for when his allergies start to ramp up and he needs Cytopoint every month and we have bimonthly vet visits? I suppose this is when I take my vet’s advice, lol.

Needless to say, I’m very anxious. I don’t know what I’m thinking too much about and what I’m not. I don’t know if I’m extra nervous cause he’s my first dog to get “old” or if it’s cause his health has always been bad and the longevity in his pedigree has been not great within the last 5-10 generations? I wasn’t so worried about him getting old at the beginning of 2021.

If anyone has a chill pill or two they can afford to lend, clearly I’m in great need. I lost mine sometime last year lol

Here’s Kaizer continuing not to care about how much I stress about him lol. His new, fun thing is to bark at me - sometimes for fun, sometimes cause he wants something. He’s got me well trained


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Wish I had any advice. My chill pill when Honey got sick was a hot cup of tea (roobios red tea) with Honey napping at my feet. Sending hugs.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I wish I had advice, too. When Shala was sick, I found the hardest part as waiting for the test results, and it feels like you are just always waiting. My heart goes out to you with every post you write. 

My chill was just to be with Shala ALL the time, which was easy with work-from-home and summer time off. Drink in every moment, love her love her love her. I would stop at all the good and sweet and quiet moments and think, remember this. Like with my last dog, the important thing for me is to have no regrets. Do every thing I can to help her, spend every moment I can with her. Have fun with her, do things she loves doing, and just make sure she knows I love her.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Sweet Girl said:


> I wish I had advice, too. When Shala was sick, I found the hardest part as waiting for the test results, and it feels like you are just always waiting. My heart goes out to you with every post you write.
> 
> My chill was just to be with Shala ALL the time, which was easy with work-from-home and summer time off. Drink in every moment, love her love her love her. I would stop at all the good and sweet and quiet moments and think, remember this. Like with my last dog, the important thing for me is to have no regrets. Do every thing I can to help her, spend every moment I can with her. Have fun with her, do things she loves doing, and just make sure she knows I love her.


Yeah, it’s the waiting and not knowing that gets me. I don’t know if I’m overthinking “small stuff” cause I know hes sick (but don’t know with what) or if it’s a legitimate thing to be concerned about (like, would this have concerned me this time last year when he was healthier?).

And definitely spending as much time with him as possible!! I need to do more solo stuff with him since Eden has rally and agility, but have to play around with what he can handle. He’s got some possible arthritis/joint pain and while he thinks he can still handle a long off leash walk, the way he’s all stiff and achy afterwards says otherwise lol


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

[QUOTE="I would stop at all the good and sweet and quiet moments and think, remember this. Like with my last dog, the important thing for me is to have no regrets. Do every thing I can to help her, spend every moment I can with her. Have fun with her, do things she loves doing, and just make sure she knows I love her.
[/QUOTE]
Beautifully said! We should all try to do this. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Today’s vet visit was good-ish?

1. He’s covered head to toe in infection - lips, both elbows, abdomen, between toe pads on every paw. We do not know why he is starting up now, in January, with no pollen around. I’m definitely a little worried about how his skin issues are gonna go this year since he’s starting early (usually his issue months are March-October).

2. Bloodwork got sent in. A full panel again cause he has so many different things to watch - the mild anemia, his kidneys, and his liver. We should get bloodwork results tomorrow (if you ever need bloodwork done, Monday morning appts usually get the fastest turnaround time, lol).

3. Heart/lungs sound clear - unsure why he wakes up panting heavily but I’m choosing not to worry about it lol

4. I got a script for a new anti-diarrheal med (Tylosin) since I’m unsure if he can go back on the metronidazole. Kaizer has gotten very picky since he got sick and I was told this powder is bitter, so I’m almost completely positive he will not eat with the Tylosin on his food. Told my vet I’d try anyway.

5. He’s definitely got some arthritis in his hind end going on. My vet gave me a recommendation on some joint supplement brands to look into to see if they’re Kaizer safe, so hopefully he’ll be feeling better soon (not that it’s slowing him down any lol)

We went for a walk after his appt and accidentally got lost in the woods. Not great considering the cold and his painful joints. Didn’t slow him down though, he had massive zoomies cause of the cold. Thinking I’m gonna give him some time and then decide if I need to give him some gabapentin


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Really sorry to hear this, feel for you both. 
I'm glad to hear he enjoyed the walk, since he had the zoomies doesn't sound like being lost bothered him at all.


----------



## goldielynn (Sep 5, 2020)

My heart feels heavy whenever I read the updates on this thread, and for some reason, I just choose to click on it on the rare days when I'm in the office.

::trying not to tear up, but good thing that my floor is vastly empty::


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

the infection stuff is pretty par for the course with him, just not sure why it’s happening so early in the year. My best guess is that there was some kind of systemic inflammation that flared up his skin, but I suppose I won’t ever really know lol.

He’s still a happy boy, so that’s mostly what matters. Hopefully bloodwork tomorrow comes back fine!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer’s bloodwork was perfect, the best it’s been since he first got sick. His vet called me with the results and even she was surprised. She was like “With how he’s been, I was expecting something to be off. I don’t understand it, but this is great!”. I told her I doubt anyone would understand it, but for now I’m just happy that none of his organs have failed him. Anemia is gone, kidney levels have gone down, his urine is concentrated again (1.017 USG to 1.049), liver values perfectly normal despite enlarged liver (that one confuses my vet the most). This is the Kaizer effect 

And for the first time in the past year, I feel so much lighter. Hopefully the rest of this year will continue in this fashion because poor Kaizer deserves a break.


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

I am so happy for you that you got this great news! Sounds like you will sleep well tonight!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That is great news. I'd take every little bit of lightness, too! Hugs to Kaizer.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

This is such good news, a celebration is in order for you all I think!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great news, I hope Kaizer continues to do well!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you guys!! Me too. We just need some arthritis relief on board and then all we have to deal with for now are his regular issues. Never thought I’d be grateful for that lol.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer has an appt tomorrow with his rehab vet to see if the source of his abdominal pain is from his GI tract or from back pain.

He’s been tensing and arching his back when I go to touch his stomach (not even to palpate), but I’ve also noticed that his back muscles twitch if I touch along his spine. I suspect that he has arthritis in his knee (and I will ask her to confirm) so it wouldn’t surprise me if he had some spinal changes too. I’m also wondering if xrays are necessary or if we can just use pain meds. He IS on a new joint supplement and it’s definitely helped, but the abdominal pain/reaction is new.

We also have to go back to the vet for his skin issues, but I wanted to see what his rehab vet said first. He got Cytopoint 01/11, but it hasn’t done anything for the itching and the antibiotics didnt do anything for the infections, so I guess we have to explore new options? Dermatologist wants to redo his allergy test and try immunotherapy shots, but I’m on the fence about the shots. I suppose I’ll have to ask his vet about that, too.

Kaizer and Eden in the woods. He does love running in the woods when he has the energy to, but he does get a little sore afterwards. Rock, meet hard place lol


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

It makes me smile to see him out running around.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

cwag said:


> It makes me smile to see him out running around.


Me too!! He didn’t want to for awhile. I love how much energy he has now!! He doesn’t sleep all day anymore


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Those photos made my day.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Sweet Girl said:


> Those photos made my day.


Me too!! I love him so much, I hope the rest of this year continues on the same track it currently is.

Kaizer got a good report from his rehab vet! He threw his neck out somehow, his spine was rotated, and his left hip is really tight (especially compared to his right hip), but she said he looked so much better from when she saw him last year. He’s gained some muscle, put on some weight, and grew some coat.

He had some trouble doing a couple of the exercises. It’s likely that he’s still weak, so she’s having me do the exercises daily for the next 2 weeks. If he’s still having trouble, then he might have something else going on. 

Here he is very politely asking if he can snatch some of the chicken on the counter.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

So happy you got a good report!! I want to say give him the chicken, but he probably can't have it. Duke can't have chicken and he wants it anyway.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear how well his checkup went.

Hope the exercises you'll be working with him to do will help. 

Maybe a very tiny bite of Chicken????


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

It would be awful hard to say no to that face......


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

My poor boy cannot catch a break!! It’s almost 1am here and he threw up some mostly digested food around 12am. Dinner was at 6!

I gave him a cerenia around 12:30am, but he’s still super nauseous. He’s drooling, hard gulping, and his eyes are droopy. The drooling didn’t start until after I gave him the cerenia, which I think is interesting cause that’s never happened before.

I’m not panicking about the vomit yet since it’s only been the one time (knock on wood), but I do feel bad for him cause he seems so poorly. I’m sitting downstairs with him, eating oatmeal, waiting for the cerenia to kick in and help with the nausea. He’s laying in his bed, so at least he’s comfy.

First picture is after the cerenia. If you turn up your brightness, you can see his sad lil droopy eyes. Second picture is after he threw up, his ears disappeared and weren’t coming back lol.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

But no matter what, at least he doesn’t look like this anymore!! It took forever to get him to look like half of what a real dog should look like.
















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

Awww poor Kaizer! So nice of you to sit with him while you wait for the meds to kick in. I hope they help so he can start to feel better. He has come so far in the 3 years since those other pictures!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Poor boy, so many ups and downs for you both. I hope he feels better soon, sending gentle healing hugs.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I so hope he is feeling better by the time you read this. Poor boy.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you guys!! I think he is feeling better a little. He woke me up at 5:20am with really bad nausea and I was worried I’d have to bring him to the vet, but the nausea seems to have mostly subsided now. He’s been sleeping most of the day.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Decided Kaizer felt well enough to come with Eden and I on our walk in the woods today. I cut it short (30 minutes - Eden was upset) just in case I was wrong lol.

Love his dumb happy face so much. No nausea since about noon today (!), so that confirmed my decision not to worry unless he continues to throw up (fingers crossed he doesn’t!).


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer has been doing OK since his vomiting episode a week ago. He still has some leftover nausea that I’m not entirely sure what to make of, but no further vomiting.

He’s been keeping me up at night with his pacing and inability to get comfortable, so I think he’s painful but it’s kind of hard to tell since he never limps or goes lame, and has no swelling. He’s generally also a little crankier about being handled, but that was also something I had to work on with him as an adolescent so I’m not sure if this is a regression, or if he’s just less tolerant now as an older dog, or if he’s painful somewhere. 

Yesterday he went swimming and enjoyed it. Was probably a mistake considering the state of infection on his body, but then the poor boy would never swim and he just loves it so much. He is a bully in the pool (lol) and steals all the toys from the other dogs (he either can outswim them or just steals the toy right out of their mouth).

Pictures of my boy making faces at me, and one of him in the pool. Notice the two toys by his feet (lol). He was swimming with 3 border collies and at one point had 3 of the 4 toys in his mouth (I did not get pictures)


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

He looks soooo happy at the pool!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Coastal Pup said:


> He looks soooo happy at the pool!


so happy!!! 

we failed his CGC the first (and only) time cause of that pool lol


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Sweet boy. He might just have generalized pain throughout his body that keeps him from getting comfortable (as opposed to one leg or hip or something?). I wonder if dogs get a form of fibromyalgia - which I believe is an autoimmune thing, so could make sense. The human disease definition from the CDC:

Fibromyalgia (fi·bro·my·al·gi·a) is a *condition that causes pain all over the body* (also referred to as widespread pain), sleep problems, fatigue, and often emotional and mental distress. People with fibromyalgia may be more sensitive to pain than people without fibromyalgia. 

No clue at all. I only thought of this because I was listening to a radio doc yesterday and the guy's description of how he feels with fibromyalgia sort of sounds like how you describe Kaizer at times. I'm glad he had some fun at the pool.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

OH sweet boy! It's so nice to see him so happy to be swimming. I think it's great that you are still taking him to do the things he loves.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Sweet Girl said:


> Sweet boy. He might just have generalized pain throughout his body that keeps him from getting comfortable (as opposed to one leg or hip or something?). I wonder if dogs get a form of fibromyalgia - which I believe is an autoimmune thing, so could make sense. The human disease definition from the CDC:
> 
> Fibromyalgia (fi·bro·my·al·gi·a) is a *condition that causes pain all over the body* (also referred to as widespread pain), sleep problems, fatigue, and often emotional and mental distress. People with fibromyalgia may be more sensitive to pain than people without fibromyalgia.
> 
> No clue at all. I only thought of this because I was listening to a radio doc yesterday and the guy's description of how he feels with fibromyalgia sort of sounds like how you describe Kaizer at times. I'm glad he had some fun at the pool.


Interesting. I always assumed his joint pain/skin issues/gi issues were apart of one larger systemic immune issue since they all tend to flareup at the same time. I’ll have to see if there’s a dog version of fibromyalgia


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> OH sweet boy! It's so nice to see him so happy to be swimming. I think it's great that you are still taking him to do the things he loves.


He looooves swimming. It’s so hard to decide if he should swim sometimes cause of his skin (will it make his skin worse?) but honestly he loves swimming more than he loves food


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer’s been SO spunky since yesterday ❤❤ Playing with his toys, with me, with Eden. So happy. No idea why, but then today was beautiful (like a nice fall day - sun out, but with a breeze). I like to think he is happy.

And the pictures from today’s walk prove it!! He looks so grumpy in most of my recent pictures of him, but look at him today!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear he's doing so well and enjoying himself. 
He looks so happy in the pictures, they're great.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Definitely feeling himself and the good weather


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great photos, he really does look very happy!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I just love him so much ❤❤


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer’s been doing well! Nothing I’ve had to call the vet about or take him in for, so we’re doing pretty good LOL.

I do think he’s working himself into a flare - doing all the same behaviors he was doing last year around this time before it all blew up. He’s trying to eat the cat litter all of a sudden, having a hard time settling at night (through the gabapentin!), and weirdly, he’s started bloating again. We didn’t have any bloating for months, and now he bloats every night. Regardless, we’ll see what happens in the next coming weeks.

His skin is starting to flare up - he’s got a little patch starting up in his groin area and he’s starting to lose fur. He smells horrendous despite baths . I have him on his usual antibiotic, but there’s the possibility of an immune suppressant drug in his future lol

His breath smells disgusting and he’s drinking a lot of water again - both of those seem cyclical and tend to happen at the same time. Probably doesn’t mean anything because we would’ve found out by now, but you know it’s gotten bad again when my family members comment on the smell/increase in water intake. That’s something I’m filing in my brain to ask the vet about at his next appt (which isn’t scheduled but likely to happen eventually lol). I’m unsure it theres anything that can be done for either issue since it doesn’t seem to have a cause.

Kaizer in his new sleeping spot while I’m gone at work ❤ We don’t use that couch anymore and it’s pretty old (20ish years?) so it’s all broken in and squishy. He loves it.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

There is nothing better than the curled up comfy sweet sleeping photo. I have so many versions of it. He looks so squishable. Love him.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Sweet Girl said:


> There is nothing better than the curled up comfy sweet sleeping photo. I have so many versions of it. He looks so squishable. Love him.


he IS the most squishable dog. He has all the loose skin and the squeezable cheeks and everything. He, however, is not a cuddly dog. Very much a “you can pet me when I want” type boy. It’s so sad (for me).


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

And yet.. they can still be our heart dogs, eh? It sounds like Kaizer is very much how Tesia was in terms of patting and cuddling. She was not cuddly either. And yet, our hearts were connected. I know you feel that way about your sweet boy, too.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Sweet Girl said:


> And yet.. they can still be our heart dogs, eh? It sounds like Kaizer is very much how Tesia was in terms of patting and cuddling. She was not cuddly either. And yet, our hearts were connected. I know you feel that way about your sweet boy, too.


Yeah, I love that boy. I was talking to my friend the other day about how he is such a low-reinforcement dog between the health issues and the behavior issues. We worked through one thing just for something else to pop up, AND he can be such a pain generally too. It’s honestly a miracle I decided to stay in dogs, and went and got another golden retriever.

Nevertheless, he is 100% my heart dog. I have a very hard time picturing a life without him


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Poor boy. He's so sweet! We all so badly just want for him to be well, and stay well. I know you are on it, and doing your best. Hopefully this won't be a full on flare.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

aesthetic said:


> Yeah, I love that boy. I was talking to my friend the other day about how he is such a low-reinforcement dog between the health issues and the behavior issues. We worked through one thing just for something else to pop up, AND he can be such a pain generally too. It’s honestly a miracle I decided to stay in dogs, and went and got another golden retriever.
> 
> Nevertheless, he is 100% my heart dog. I have a very hard time picturing a life without him


I just read thru the thread, and your post reminded me of a conversation we had with friends about the different dogs we have lived with, I came to a surprising conclusion that when recalling the dogs we had, we fostered or "doggy sat" it was actually the ones who were more "difficult" i.e. required extra work , that seemed to be remembered more fondly and possibly closer to my heart ? Possibly showing my slightly masochistic side?


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> Poor boy. He's so sweet! We all so badly just want for him to be well, and stay well. I know you are on it, and doing your best. Hopefully this won't be a full on flare.


Me too. I suspect he’ll need a vet appt soon for his environmental allergies, but it’s been colder later in the year than usual so he’s not flaring as badly as he usually is at this time. He’s just got a little spots so far. 

We’ll see how the GI stuff goes this year


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Ontariodogsitter said:


> I just read thru the thread, and your post reminded me of a conversation we had with friends about the different dogs we have lived with, I came to a surprising conclusion that when recalling the dogs we had, we fostered or "doggy sat" it was actually the ones who were more "difficult" i.e. required extra work , that seemed to be remembered more fondly and possibly closer to my heart ? Possibly showing my slightly masochistic side?


Oh I absolutely agree. I haven’t talked about all his behavioral stuff, but I learned so much with him. He’s my first dog ever, my entire life looks the way it does currently because of him. Couldnt forget him if I tried LOL


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer has a vet appt early Friday morning for various infections (ear + skin) and vomiting. He vomits, I give him cerenia, and then when the cerenia starts to wear off 24ish hours later, he vomits again. And the cycle repeats.

My poor boy. Totally irrelevant, but I can’t believe he’ll be 7 in June.


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

Poor Kaizer! Hopefully the vet can help him get comfortable again


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Poor Kaizer! Hope everything turns around for both of you. It was nice meeting you the other day, sorry I wasn’t quite myself, but I know you understand.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Feel better soon Kaizer!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> Poor Kaizer! Hope everything turns around for both of you. It was nice meeting you the other day, sorry I wasn’t quite myself, but I know you understand.


It was nice meeting you too, but I wish it was under better circumstances. I’m sorry I didn’t recognize you sooner! You don’t have anything to apologize for, I completely understand


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Because Kaizer does not quit as the weirdest dog ever..two days (!) after his vet appt for an ear infection, he started with green discharge from his genital area.

I have the most fun job ever of collecting some of that gunk in a sterile tube and collecting some urine to bring to work with me tomorrow. 

The boy does not quit lol


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

Oh man, best of luck to you on that task 😅

his face is so cute though, I just wanna give him kisses 😍


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Coastal Pup said:


> Oh man, best of luck to you on that task 😅
> 
> his face is so cute though, I just wanna give him kisses 😍


He’s not so bad with the collecting urine part but i’m not sure how he’s gonna feel about the gunk connection part lol


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

🤢

Sorry you have to experience that joy. But that face is just too cute. I hope it turns out to be something benign. Hugs to him.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Well I'm sorry there's another issue but I had to laugh at the look on his face. You're going to do whaaaaaat????


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

He was a good sport! I had to collect the gunk first (so he didn’t pee and contaminate the gunk), so he was confused lol. Thankfully, he was cooperative and I got what I needed to get pretty quickly. He’s really easy to collect urine from too. 

His urine is dilute again (and even more dilute than it was in October), so we’re back on watch for symptoms that could indicate kidney disease. He’s lost some weight (nothing huge), so I’ll keep an eye on that too. I suppose if he continues to lose more weight, I’ll ask for bloodwork. I’m hoping we can go 6 months in between bloodwork appointments!!

Otherwise, urinalysis was boring. He’s got leukocytes in his urine, but no obvious bacteria. We’re holding off on any antibiotics until the culture of the discharge comes back (hopefully Friday). Dr was thinking maybe a sheath infection.

You may be asking “how does a dog get a sheath infection?” I have no idea. The boy has no regrets, he’s just living his life. 

(I DO have pictures of his nasty gunk if anyone is curious..they are NSFW and kinda gross but…)


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

aesthetic said:


> He was a good sport! I had to collect the gunk first (so he didn’t pee and contaminate the gunk), so he was confused lol. Thankfully, he was cooperative and I got what I needed to get pretty quickly. He’s really easy to collect urine from too.
> 
> His urine is dilute again (and even more dilute than it was in October), so we’re back on watch for symptoms that could indicate kidney disease. He’s lost some weight (nothing huge), so I’ll keep an eye on that too. I suppose if he continues to lose more weight, I’ll ask for bloodwork. I’m hoping we can go 6 months in between bloodwork appointments!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

I'll take a pass on the green junk photos, LOL! But, glad he was a good sport about it, and hope you can figure out whats going on, so you can at least get the infection sorted before the next Kaizer surprise!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Definitely will take that sweet face over the gunk! We'll take your word for how gross it is! 🤢

Hope it doesn't progress into anything bad.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Ha! Well some people are curious about vaguely gross things (like me!), so maybe someone was curious.

The culture will take like a week to come back. I’m so not patient enough for that!! Luckily Kaizer doesn’t seem too bothered. It’s a little swollen down there, but he’s on longterm pain meds anyway.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

In true Kaizer fashion, the culture of his gunk grew a lot of bacteria. Just waiting to see which antibiotics it’s sensitive to. I dont even know how he got a sheath infection, that’s just so ridiculous lol

I also put the boy in a nosework class because I’m feeling a lot of guilt over just doing things with Eden. Yesterday was his first class but he seems to enjoy it a lot!! Nosework is a very quiet activity and there are no other dogs and also doesn’t require much physical activity, so it’s a good fit for him in his “old age”.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Ww got Kaizer’s culture results back today. The bacteria that grew is resistant to most the antibiotics tested against it except for 3 (R for resistant, S for sensitive).

Reminding myself that I love my dog LOL


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Wow! Thankfully they checked so you didn't go on a long cycle of ineffective antibiotics!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> Wow! Thankfully they checked so you didn't go on a long cycle of ineffective antibiotics!


It’s funny bc he’s been on some of these antibiotics in the past - Amoxi-Clav, Cefpodoxime, Gentamicin, Clindamycin, Cephalexin, etc. We only cultured it bc he finished a round of Amoxi-Clav in January and then finished a round of Clindamycin three days before the green discharge started.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

..Kaizer’s new antibiotic was $225!!! I’m about to make that boy get a job lol

I have to get it from a compounding pharmacy bc of his dose. He needs two pills three times a day. No idea how I can get that done between working 13 hour shifts + the fact that this antibiotic (chloramphenicol) isn’t safe for humans (so I’m nervous about having someone else do it). I’ll figure it out obviously!!

It wont be ready for a couple more days, but I’m not starting it until next week anyway, I want to have multiple days off to watch him just in case. I’m stupid nervous about starting him on this new, seemingly stronger antibiotic - he’s only ever been on the same couple of abx throughout his life (which is probably how this resistant bacteria happened) and he’s always tolerated them fine. Nervous regardless.

He also lost more weight!! Down 1.5# in 2 weeks, for a total of 4-5# in 2 months. I’m just not sure why he’s losing weight? I increased his intake a couple weeks ago when I noticed the weight loss too. I increased more again today. When is the weight loss an issue? He weighed 71# today (he looks the best around 77).

He’s lucky I love him


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Dogs are expensive! Kaizer is on another level of that! Glad you will be able to give him the treatment he needs soon. I hope it is quick and effective. Maybe the slew of infections he's had is somehow affecting his absorption rate of food. I wouldn't worry too much at a 4-5lb swing. But, if he continues to drop further and fast then obviously that is cause for concern. Take care!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer had a partial/focal seizure last night . I took a video bc I was not sure and his vet confirmed today that it looked like some kind of seizure activity (especially since it was followed by an hour of pacing/circling around a stool). We decided to try him on Keppra (starting Wednesday) after showing her the videos from last year’s circling episodes too. 

My poor boy .


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Sending you and Kaizer hugs.... 
--- all our prayers and love to you both 
Karen and Glimmer

My poor boy .
View attachment 890977

[/QUOTE]


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Poor guy. I'm sorry he's still going through so many problems.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Sending you and Kaizer hugs.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Kaizer, sending good thoughts to you both.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending lots of positive thoughts across, hoping Kaizer feels better soon.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Poor Kaizer. I think Duke was on Keppra, or the generic. I’ll have to look at the bottle. Thinking of you both.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh no! Hopefully the Keppra helps!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, your poor poor boy. I so hope the medication helps. Really good that you got the video and the vet could see it. Sending you hugs.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Keeping you all in my thoughts...get better Kaiser 🥰


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you guys!! I’m hoping the keppra will help too


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Having a bad day today .


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

This makes me sad. But I know he is so strong and so good at rallying and feeling better. I hope that happens soon.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Sweet Girl said:


> This makes me sad. But I know he is so strong and so good at rallying and feeling better. I hope that happens soon.


I so, so hope so. He’s still pretty lethargic and hasn’t pooped in almost 2 days. I just started him on the keppra today so I hope there’s some improvement. I really do not want to have a QOL talk with my vet again .


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't want you to even have to think about that conversation. Two days without pooping is a concern. Has he eaten? Or is it because he has nothing inside? I know you probably know this, but if he has no appetite, sometimes you can get them to eat with something smelly like tuna or liverwurst or peanut butter? I really hope that he is already doing better as I write this.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Sweet Girl said:


> I don't want you to even have to think about that conversation. Two days without pooping is a concern. Has he eaten? Or is it because he has nothing inside? I know you probably know this, but if he has no appetite, sometimes you can get them to eat with something smelly like tuna or liverwurst or peanut butter? I really hope that he is already doing better as I write this.


Appetite has never been a concern with him LOL it’s the only thing he is getting up for. He finally did poop this morning, guess he literally just could not hold it anymore. Diarrhea, obviously, but he held it for so long so…that’s probably why. 

No more weird episodes so far. Hoping that’s the keppra. Still sleepy/uninterested in anything but food. He didn’t get up at all to see me yesterday and actually never even got up to interact with anyone (except when food was involved lol).


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

So I decided to ask my vet to call me about QOL anyway, because really I am someone who likes to have information. I still want to give him some more time, but I know if I don’t get her opinion, I’m just gonna stress myself out and make myself sadder lol.

My sweet boy ❤ He’s so tired


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Prayers and hugs for you and Kaizer. I know what your going through. It is so hard to know what is best for them. Even when you know it’s one of the hardest things to do.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thinking of you both, sending hugs.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

This makes me so sad. I'm not ready. Hugs for you both!


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Positive thoughts for you both.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Nothing to add. Just support and hugs.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> This makes me so sad. I'm not ready. Hugs for you both!


Me neither  I hope he’s not ready either but I don’t know. My vet will call me after 6pm, I just really don’t know what I’m looking for. He doesn’t have any kind of diagnosis, he’s not old (not even 7!). I feel like regardless of which decision I make, I’m being selfish.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for you and Kaizer, sending good thoughts to you both.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I spoke to my vet about QOL. She wants me to give it a couple more weeks to see if there’s any improvement - she says the zombie-ness could be from the Keppra. She also said if I ever made the decision, she would 100% support me because she knows I would only ever make that call if I thought it was right for him. Also, she didn’t think I was being selfish or incorrect (I guess is the word I’m looking for) for worrying about his QOL.

So hopefully he’ll be sticking around for longer ❤


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

I wanted to come on and say the same thing. I would never think you were selfish for letting Kaizer go. I think we know you would only do that if you thought his QOL was too poor, and in that case it is one of the most selfless things we can do for our dogs, because all we want to do is keep them here with us forever. It can be one of the toughest decisions to make because you don't want to hang on so long that they needlessly suffer, but, you don't want to steal good days away from them either. The only advice I can give is make the decision with your heart. Your love for him will guide you to the right answer. I also hope that a couple of weeks and adjustment to the Keppra, you'll see your boy with a spring in his step once again!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> I wanted to come on and say the same thing. I would never think you were selfish for letting Kaizer go. I think we know you would only do that if you thought his QOL was too poor, and in that case it is one of the most selfless things we can do for our dogs, because all we want to do is keep them here with us forever. It can be one of the toughest decisions to make because you don't want to hang on so long that they needlessly suffer, but, you don't want to steal good days away from them either. The only advice I can give is make the decision with your heart. Your love for him will guide you to the right answer. I also hope that a couple of weeks and adjustment to the Keppra, you'll see your boy with a spring in his step once again!


Thank you, I appreciate this. I’m struggling so hard to know if I’m keeping him around because I’m not ready or because I genuinely don’t think HE’s ready.

I’m in no rush to make any kinds of decisions, so I’m gonna take a couple weeks and see how he does. Hopefully he perks up again! He’s been pretty pathetic.


----------



## FUReverGolden (Nov 24, 2021)

Sending love to you and Kaizer


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

It must be so hard for you because he swings from really bad days to some really good ones.

In another thread, Prism was mentioning that the DNA tests now can show so many different indicators (in that case, it could potentially help someone whose dog has elevated ALT). I wonder if it would be worth trying on Kaizer to see if anything comes up? She was recommending Embark.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Sweet Girl said:


> It must be so hard for you because he swings from really bad days to some really good ones.
> 
> In another thread, Prism was mentioning that the DNA tests now can show so many different indicators (in that case, it could potentially help someone whose dog has elevated ALT). I wonder if it would be worth trying on Kaizer to see if anything comes up? She was recommending Embark.


Yes, the swinging is rough because I can’t ever predict a trend. I always tell myself I’ll give him a week, and if he doesn’t improve by the end of the week, maybe I’ll have to make a decision. He always starts to improve by day 5 or 6 lol. 

I’ve done Embark on both dogs! Kaizer’s only thing is that he may have low ALT. Honestly everything his breeder tested for/could control, he ended up perfectly fine ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ - OFA excellent/normal at 5, his heart is fine. He’s never seen an ophthalmologist but I’m assuming that’s probably fine too


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Had to take Kaizer to the vet again for having issues urinating (weak stream, kept trying to go all over the yard). He had this same issue last year, but I think it was worse then. I took him in today regardless because he also has this penis infection.

Same thing as last time - they passed a urinary catheter just fine and drained his bladder. No obvious blockage or stones. I asked my vet what I should do if this happens again and she didn’t really have an answer for me because we don’t know why - it could be a bladder muscle issue (a contracting issue or a structural thing)..but again, we don’t know and if we throw the wrong medicine at it, we could cause other issues. Interestingly, after they pass a u-cath and drain his bladder, he has no issues urinating again that day (we came home from the vet and he peed just fine).

We have another appt next week for a bile acid test to check his liver function and xrays to look for stones/check his hips (she watched him try and lay down lol). Fingers crossed we get some answers from either!! I said I wasn’t gonna do anything crazy this year but here I am.

He also DID lose weight. He’s down to 69-70 pounds now.

Boy for tax.


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

Oh Kaizer, the adventures with you are endless! He’s so lucky that he has you, Asha!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> Had to take Kaizer to the vet again


Oh boy Kaizer. You like to keep us guessing and worrying! Good thing you're sweet!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Coastal Pup said:


> Oh Kaizer, the adventures with you are endless! He’s so lucky that he has you, Asha!


he’s such a mess. i love that boy


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer could use all the good thoughts and prayers today. He’s hospitalized at a local ER to have a bloat surgery + splenectomy + liver biopsies.

He had been acting strange since Friday, but it was all still non-specific stuff. Just a little more hesitant to move, acting weird about taking his pills (he was super gentle and hesitant about taking them), but he was still eating, drinking, pottying normally. This morning, he ate breakfast but then outright refused his pill pocket - and I mean, this boy NEVER refuses food. I had to work (naturally) so I left him in the care of my dad. Kaizer was still taking treats, but he required room service and wouldn’t actually get up for anything. When I got home, I fed the dogs dinner and he didnt finish - he never doesn’t finish, but I was still not really sure what I was dealing with. I noticed his abdomen felt odd, but he bloats all the time and I just wasn’t sure. 

I spent literal hours waffling back on forth on whether or not I wanted to take him through emergency or if this could wait til his regular vets were open on Monday. I ended up deciding to bring him in because he seemed uncomfortable/painful and I didn’t want him to have to deal with that all weekend (plus, if he got worse tomorrow, I’d have to bring him in anyway). When they asked me what was wrong with him, I was basically like “I’m not really sure, he’s just not right, and his abdomen feels weird”.

I’m so glad I did. He didn’t present like a regular bloat case, he wasn’t acting like a regular bloat case (when we got to the vet). When the vet/techs were talking to me, they even agreed that they’ve never felt a bloat like his before. I’m fairly certain that he probably would not have survived the night or else would’ve been in really bad shape if I had waited longer. 

So anyway - let Kaizer be a warning for you all. Bloat does not always look like heavy drooling/panting/nonproductive wretching/etc. Kaizer was super lowkey, a little nauseous, but just looked uncomfortable. I always think it’s better to err on the side of caution and get things checked out asap and that definitely paid off for Kaizer. 

We’re doing splenectomy + liver biopsies because of how large those organs are. Vet put the ultrasound probe on him before they did rads and he was like “yeah his spleen is gigantic”

So yeah, cross all the appendages that I don’t get bad news from this surgery and that Kaizer lives to be a pain for longer. 


Here’s the poor boy as I was making the decision to take him to the vet


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Awww poor Kaizer. Prayers for a good surgery and a speedy recovery.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry, sending good thoughts and prayers for Kaizer.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

So sorry, keeping him in my thoughts.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending prayers and positive thoughts to your lovely boy x


----------



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)

Poor guy, sending prayers for Kaiser.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Poor sweet Kaizer, I am thinking of you both and praying.


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

I am so very sorry. Love and prayers for you and Kaizer.❤


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Everything's crossed! I'm pulling for your boy, and am so thankful you listened to your gut, and brought him in!


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

Aww keeping sweet Kaizer in my thoughts today! I’m glad you got him in last night!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

So sorry to hear this! Sending prayers, good thoughts, positive energy and everything else I can think of. Feel better, sweet Kaizer!


----------



## JBinME (11 mo ago)

Keeping you and your sweet, beautiful boy in my thoughts...hugs to you both.


----------



## BuddyBigDog (Oct 8, 2020)

Poor Kaiser. Hugs to both of you.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm just seeing this now - but still sending all my good thoughts your way. I hope he is safely out of surgery by now. Please let us know how he is doing. Man, this poor boy just can't catch a break. I just want to give him a gentle hug. You, too! You must have been so worried. Thank goodness he has you.


----------



## FUReverGolden (Nov 24, 2021)

Oh my such a roller coaster for you and Kaizer. Prayers sent for the most favorable outcome. He is one tough handsome boy


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you all! Kaizer did make it through surgery uneventfully and his recovery so far is uneventful too. Dr hopes if he stays the course, he can come home tomorrow night!! I’m equal parts excited and anxious about him coming home LOL

I came back to the hospital to drop off his meds, but also got to sit with him. He wagged his tail a little when he saw me, then went and laid down on the blanket and has been asleep ever since. 

The last and only other surgery he’s had was his neuter in 2017 - except I was about to be a senior in high school, it was summertime, and I was only working at my training facility. I slept on the floor with him for 2 weeks. Too old for that now (lol) plus I have a full-time job plus Eden.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> Thank you all! Kaizer did make it through surgery uneventfully and his recovery so far is uneventful too.


Thanks for the update! I'm glad he's made it through surgery OK. I'm also anxious to know what this all means for Kaizer. But, at least he'll get to be home with you again soon 💕


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So glad he came through the surgery, prayers and positive thoughts flying across x


----------



## FUReverGolden (Nov 24, 2021)

This is fantastic news. Keeping the prayers going. He is truly a wonder dog


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> Thanks for the update! I'm glad he's made it through surgery OK. I'm also anxious to know what this all means for Kaizer. But, at least he'll get to be home with you again soon 💕


It means he’s officially the world’s most expensive dog ever LOL. I’m hoping the biopsies tell us something, but I wouldn’t be surprised if they come back with nothing. I’ll just be glad to know for sure though


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Oh I really hope they come back conclusive as well, I can imagine what a tiring weekend this must have been for you, take care!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank goodness he is okay. Surgeries are always so scary. I hope he can come home today. They always heal better in their own homes with their people. He's a fighter, that's for sure.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer is home ❤❤ He’s passed out in his bed and hopefully pretty comfy. He gets to come to work with me this week, so hopefully we’ll have a smooth recovery.

Thank you all for thinking of him, I really do appreciate it.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

He’s just got the sweetest face. Glad to hear he’s home and resting well. Hang in there!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear Kazier came through the surgery well and is home.
Wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Glad he is home with you, and hoping he is feeling better. He definitely does have one of the sweetest faces - I'd be kissing that nose all the time.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Today started pretty rough for the boy. I’m so glad I work at a vet hospital because he was so nauseous he had thick strings of drool hanging from his face despite cerenia. He was super painful too, we were at work for 12 hours and he legitimately stood for 11 of those 12 hours. He got all of the anti-nausea injections (literally all of them) twice, two pain injections, and got sent home with some strong pain meds lol. I’m icing his incision every 2-4 hours now and that seems to be helping him feel more comfortable.

For the first time in his life, he’s picky. He won’t eat kibble but hes clearly hungry. He’s eating canned food like a champ though.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Poor baby! I know he’s in good hands, give him extra hugs!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

oh and the only kind of bad news is that after reading the surgery report and asking the dr, the likelihood that the spleen biopsy will come back conclusive is pretty low since it was severely infarcted/necrosed (is that a word? lol). I’ll be kind of bummed out if that happens but is what it is


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Sending gentle hugs to your boy.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh my goodness. He's really having a tough go of it! Lucky to have you as a dog mama!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer has been improving since Wednesday!! Tuesday was a little rough between the nausea and the pain, but we got both controlled with meds. Thankfully, post-op instructions is Kaizer’s usual way of life (aka lots of sleeping), so nothing’s really changed for him (I would be so screwed if it was Eden who had to rest for 2 weeks LOL).

Hoping we’ll get biopsy results this week and I’m still crossing all my fingers and toes that they come back conclusive. 

Happy boy over the weekend.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm glad he's feeling better.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Crossing fingers and toes for a good result on that biopsy!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Just seeing about Kaizer's bloat surgery/splenectomy. I had been keeping track of this thread and I couldn't help noticing some similarities between your boy and my (now deceased) boy Cosmo's symptoms. My Cosmo also had many years of health struggles. It was hard for me sometimes to read about your precious boy. Over his lifetime my Cosmo had polydontia, autoimmune thyroiditis, HGE, MMM, constant chronic and sometime acute bloat episodes (quickintervention by giving him Gas-X strips saved him many times. He was pexy'd but the bloating didn't stop. He also at a later date had splenic torsion and underwent a splentectomy with biopsy of spleen and liver, they came back normal. He also had 2 types of testicular cancer and was neutered when he had bloat surgery. He also had several strokes we didn't know about and a major one where he was rushed to the e-vet and tranported by gurney to a neurology center. I don't mean to go on and on about my boy. This thread is about Kaizer, but I wanted you to know I've been in the same boat as you for that really rough ride. I know how draining this can be. For my boy, I think there was some sort of neurologic malfunction that caused the chronic gastic/splenic bloat, but no one could ever come up with any answers. I hope Kaizer's surgery stops his bloating completely and you get some answers for him. Positive thoughts are being sent out for you and Kaizer. Best of luck to you.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

tikiandme said:


> Just seeing about Kaizer's bloat surgery/splenectomy. I had been keeping track of this thread and I couldn't help noticing some similarities between your boy and my (now deceased) boy Cosmo's symptoms. My Cosmo also had many years of health struggles. It was hard for me sometimes to read about your precious boy. Over his lifetime my Cosmo had polydontia, autoimmune thyroiditis, HGE, MMM, constant chronic and sometime acute bloat episodes (quickintervention by giving him Gas-X strips saved him many times. He was pexy'd but the bloating didn't stop. He also at a later date had splenic torsion and underwent a splentectomy with biopsy of spleen and liver, they came back normal. He also had 2 types of testicular cancer and was neutered when he had bloat surgery. He also had several strokes we didn't know about and a major one where he was rushed to the e-vet and tranported by gurney to a neurology center. I don't mean to go on and on about my boy. This thread is about Kaizer, but I wanted you to know I've been in the same boat as you for that really rough ride. I know how draining this can be. For my boy, I think there was some sort of neurologic malfunction that caused the chronic gastic/splenic bloat, but no one could ever come up with any answers. I hope Kaizer's surgery stops his bloating completely and you get some answers for him. Positive thoughts are being sent out for you and Kaizer. Best of luck to you.


I absolutely do not mind hearing about other dogs!! Especially those with similar medical issues.

Kaizer’s IMS also thought that there may be a neurologic component to Kaizer’s bloating as his was never medication responsive and he’s developed some other odd neurologic symptoms in the past year. Neurologist couldn’t find any explanation for any of the symptoms - MRI from July 2021 was clean. Neurologist thought his first “big” episode was a TIA, but we don’t really know. Our most recent guess is that he has some kind of weird, late onset epilepsy and these episodes are just weird focal seizures. 

With the chronic bloating, I knew he was going to bloat at some point (and was even talking to my friend about it 5 days before he did bloat!) but none of his many vets ever recommended a pexy prophylactically and I wasn’t sure if I was gonna put him through surgery (clearly I did but honestly I never really intended to lol). Hindsight is 20/20! But truthfully I think being a chronic bloater is what saved his life. 

Kaizer had HGE too, that landed him in the ER for 2 days and that’s what kickstarted this mess. He’s never been a healthy dog, but the last year really takes the cake lol. It is amazing how many similar symptoms Cosmo and Kaizer have!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

aesthetic said:


> I absolutely do not mind hearing about other dogs!! Especially those with similar medical issues.
> 
> Kaizer’s IMS also thought that there may be a neurologic component to Kaizer’s bloating as his was never medication responsive and he’s developed some other odd neurologic symptoms in the past year. Neurologist couldn’t find any explanation for any of the symptoms - MRI from July 2021 was clean. Neurologist thought his first “big” episode was a TIA, but we don’t really know. Our most recent guess is that he has some kind of weird, late onset epilepsy and these episodes are just weird focal seizures.
> 
> ...


It's interesting you mentioned late onset epilepsy. From the time he was a puppy at seven weeks, Cosmo would stick out his tongue and lick for a few seconds once in awhile. He did this his whole life. I didn't really think much of it until he got older. He would only lick when sitting. Later he would do the same thing when he started his bloat episodes. He would stop licking when he stood or laid down. Finally, he would only stop when he was laying down. The vets never made a big deal of it, but in hindsight I think it may have been seizure related. That's what made me think that alot of his problems were seizure related. Also I found out later that a half - brother of his died of epilepsy. When he had his seizure that was really bad, the neuro did an MRI of his brain and said he had had a stroke (we didn't know what was happening during his crisis, but we had gotten him to the e-vet just in time to bring his temp down-it had been at 105 degrees.) The neuro said he had had several strokes in the past, but he never showed outward signs that we noticed. I think the strokes were caused by clots being thrown as a result of the chronic gastric and splenic torsion. He was put on meds to help control the strokes. Cosmo's bloating caused him to have s stretched out stomach that resembled a paper bag. My vet suggested surgery to take out part of the stomach wall to tighten it up (gastrectomy?). I refused. I think with his bloating, the stomach might rupture. In the end, at 10 1/2 yrs., he was diagnosed with osteosarcoma of the 2nd right rib. It was suggested to remove the rib, put in protective mesh, and put him on chemo. I said no way! He couldn't catch a break, he had to get the most painful cancer there is. I said he had had enough. I took him home and let him go the next morning. He deserved to be at peace. He definitely earned his wings. Anyway, I really hope Kaizer's pexy ends his bloating episodes and things start going in a positive direction for him.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

tikiandme said:


> It's interesting you mentioned late onset epilepsy. From the time he was a puppy at seven weeks, Cosmo would stick out his tongue and lick for a few seconds once in awhile. He did this his whole life. I didn't really think much of it until he got older. He would only lick when sitting. Later he would do the same thing when he started his bloat episodes. He would stop licking when he stood or laid down. Finally, he would only stop when he was laying down. The vets never made a big deal of it, but in hindsight I think it may have been seizure related. That's what made me think that alot of his problems were seizure related. Also I found out later that a half - brother of his died of epilepsy. When he had his seizure that was really bad, the neuro did an MRI of his brain and said he had had a stroke (we didn't know what was happening during his crisis, but we had gotten him to the e-vet just in time to bring his temp down-it had been at 105 degrees.) The neuro said he had had several strokes in the past, but he never showed outward signs that we noticed. I think the strokes were caused by clots being thrown as a result of the chronic gastric and splenic torsion. He was put on meds to help control the strokes. Cosmo's bloating caused him to have s stretched out stomach that resembled a paper bag. My vet suggested surgery to take out part of the stomach wall to tighten it up (gastrectomy?). I refused. I think with his bloating, the stomach might rupture. In the end, at 10 1/2 yrs., he was diagnosed with osteosarcoma of the 2nd right rib. It was suggested to remove the rib, put in protective mesh, and put him on chemo. I said no way! He couldn't catch a break, he had to get the most painful cancer there is. I said he had had enough. I took him home and let him go the next morning. He deserved to be at peace. He definitely earned his wings. Anyway, I really hope Kaizer's pexy ends his bloating episodes and things start going in a positive direction for him.


Kaizer has been a tail chaser his entire life, to the point of ripping his tail fur out. I always kind of assumed that it was a boredom/stress thing, but now I wonder if it’s a neurologic/compulsive behavior. I’ve never mentioned it to a vet cause it’s never really occurred to me but I was just watching him chase his tail and realized that I don’t think I’ve ever seen Eden chase hers. 

Kaizer’s MRI was perfectly fine, which is how we reached a presumptive diagnosis of late-onset epilepsy. Basically clearly he has some kind of issue, but diagnostis don’t come up with anything, so here’s what we got lol. 

And yes, I imagine there will eventually be a time when I decide that he’s just had to deal with enough. I’m trying to take my cues from him - last week showed me that I know my boy and so I will know when it’s his time to go. It might take me a couple hours, but I will make the right decision for him. 

Unfortunately, the pexy did not stop his bloating episodes. Boy looks like a basketball tonight lol.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

aesthetic said:


> Kaizer has been a tail chaser his entire life, to the point of ripping his tail fur out. I always kind of assumed that it was a boredom/stress thing, but now I wonder if it’s a neurologic/compulsive behavior. I’ve never mentioned it to a vet cause it’s never really occurred to me but I was just watching him chase his tail and realized that I don’t think I’ve ever seen Eden chase hers.
> 
> Kaizer’s MRI was perfectly fine, which is how we reached a presumptive diagnosis of late-onset epilepsy. Basically clearly he has some kind of issue, but diagnostis don’t come up with anything, so here’s what we got lol.
> 
> ...


Please know I wasn't suggesting it's Kaizer's time. I just wanted to let you know all the bloating and the problems it brought on wasn't what caused Cosmo's demise. In the end it was osteosarcoma. His first bloat was at 18 months old (actually I guess it was a pre-bloat incident). When he got older, the bloating got more frequent and more severe. But in between whatever crisis he had, he was happy. We took long walks, just like a "normal" dog. He always had a good appetite, and he was always ready for the next adventure. That's what made it so hard. Even after his stroke that almost killed him. Two days later, we picked him up from the neurology center with him in a Pick'em Up Harness. He only needed it on for one day. Then he was back to going for walks. etc. He had such a strong constitution that he made it through everything, but I wouldn't put him through another operation and treatment for a cancer that was so painful and incurable. Looking back, I think the autoimmune thyroiditis had a lot to do with his problems, and certainly affected his immunity. About four months before he died he had tripped up a curb when we were walking after dark and fell on his side (he popped right back up as though it was no big deal). I think he may have cracked his rib on that side, because that is the same side the rib was on that had been eaten up by the cancer, and osteosarcoma likes to set up in a weak spot or injury in a bone. I still think back and try to explain his problems when the vets couldn't, LOL. I'm so sorry the pexy didn't stop Kaizer's bloating. I was really hoping it would. It's kind of funny, everyone seems to think that science is very "exact" and there's an answer for everything. But there are still so many questions waiting to be explained in medicine. Our two boys are proof of that. I hope Kaizer's biopsies come back clean. You both deserve a break. I hope you have a lot more time with your boy. I wish there were some answers I could draw from my experience with Cosmo that would help you, but, unfortunately, I haven't anything.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

So the pexy didn


tikiandme said:


> Please know I wasn't suggesting it's Kaizer's time. I just wanted to let you know all the bloating and the problems it brought on wasn't what caused Cosmo's demise. In the end it was osteosarcoma. His first bloat was at 18 months old (actually I guess it was a pre-bloat incident). When he got older, the bloating got more frequent and more severe. But in between whatever crisis he had, he was happy. We took long walks, just like a "normal" dog. He always had a good appetite, and he was always ready for the next adventure. That's what made it so hard. Even after his stroke that almost killed him. Two days later, we picked him up from the neurology center with him in a Pick'em Up Harness. He only needed it on for one day. Then he was back to going for walks. etc. He had such a strong constitution that he made it through everything, but I wouldn't put him through another operation and treatment for a cancer that was so painful and incurable. Looking back, I think the autoimmune thyroiditis had a lot to do with his problems, and certainly affected his immunity. About four months before he died he had tripped up a curb when we were walking after dark and fell on his side (he popped right back up as though it was no big deal). I think he may have cracked his rib on that side, because that is the same side the rib was on that had been eaten up by the cancer, and osteosarcoma likes to set up in a weak spot or injury in a bone. I still think back and try to explain his problems when the vets couldn't, LOL. I'm so sorry the pexy didn't stop Kaizer's bloating. I was really hoping it would. It's kind of funny, everyone seems to think that science is very "exact" and there's an answer for everything. But there are still so many questions waiting to be explained in medicine. Our two boys are proof of that. I hope Kaizer's biopsies come back clean. You both deserve a break. I hope you have a lot more time with your boy. I wish there were some answers I could draw from my experience with Cosmo that would help you, but, unfortunately, I haven't anything.


I definitely didn’t think you were suggesting anything of the sort!! Kaizer also has a very strong constitution, I think. He is not ready to go yet, so we’re all just living in his world LOL. 

And yes, I agree that vet med science is still not exact. Kaizer’s entire medical history is just weird and unexplainable. If I didn’t have videos and pictures of everything, I don’t know if any vet would’ve ever believed me. I had so hoped the pexy would help with the bloating, but I mostly kind of knew it wasn’t gonna. I’m kind of worried about him bloating so quickly after surgery - like is it painful/uncomfortable? He doesn’t seem bothered so maybe not. 


I actually came to update that Kaizer had another focal seizure last night. His episodes seem to last 3-5 minutes at a time, which would be concerning for a “typical” grand mal seizure, but is less concerning for a focal seizure. His vet wants me to keep record of it and we may have to make med adjustments.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Kaizer is so like my boy was as far as a medical explanation. My vet said he was "a mystery wrapped up in a conundrum" LOL. Sorry to hear about the seizures. I hope all of Kaizer's symptoms calm down soon..


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer’s biopsies came back! No cancer, but still inconclusive because it couldn’t tell us why his organs were large. The pathologist(s) requested special stains to investigate further.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

So like Kaizer to keep you guessing. But good news that there is no cancer for sure. Hope you get some answers this time.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> Kaizer’s biopsies came back! No cancer, but still inconclusive because it couldn’t tell us why his organs were large. The pathologist(s) requested special stains to investigate further.


No cancer is great news! I hope the additional staining can tell you something more! So sorry that he is still have seizures. I'm hoping you they will at least able to get those under control soon!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks guys!! Yes, no cancer for sure is great news. I hope the stains have give us some information, but I guess it won’t be the end of the world if they don’t - the important part is no cancer! We did rule out steroids as the reason for an enlarged liver as he got them so long ago, so I don’t know what our other options are lol

He is continuing to lose weight despite his usual insatiable appetite - he weighed in today at 63.7# (he was 67# last Tuesday and 75# on Jan. 10). I don’t know how much lost weight post-major surgery is normal - if anyone has experience, I’d love to hear it! My plan atm is to reweigh him in a week and see if he’s lost some more weight then. He hasn’t been this low since he was a skinny 18 month old puppy (and actually weighs a little bit less now).


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Look how crazy his bloating is!! First pic was yesterday at 10pm (2 hours after dinner). Second pic is today at 9:15 (1 hour after dinner). And don’t forget, today he weighed the lowest he’s weighed since he was 18 months old!! How does he look gigantic


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I don't know what you routine is, but I fed Cosmo 3 small meals 3 times a day. His last meal was never later than 4:30 pm. He also got a walk right afterward to help move the food along and get the gas out of his stomach. He also got a couple of extra strength Gax-X capsules with each meal. It worked well for him, but I know every dog's different. He never bloated at night for some reason, and it's the only time I didn't worry about him. I hope Kaizer's doing better now. This must be very frustrating for you. (I'm sorry for butting in again.)


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

tikiandme said:


> I don't know what you routine is, but I fed Cosmo 3 small meals 3 times a day. His last meal was never later than 4:30 pm. He also got a walk right afterward to help move the food along and get the gas out of his stomach. He also got a couple of extra strength Gax-X capsules with each meal. It worked well for him, but I know every dog's different. He never bloated at night for some reason, and it's the only time I didn't worry about him. I hope Kaizer's doing better now. This must be very frustrating for you. (I'm sorry for butting in again.)


You’re not butting in!! I appreciate any and all input.

Kaizer almost only bloats at night, and always between 7pm-10pm regardless of when he eats dinner. He gets two meals a day (6:30am and 8-9pm cause I work 12-hour shifts), but usually gets a bunch of treats throughout the day courtesy of my dad lol. We tried 125mg gas-x 3x a day and metoclopramide 3x a day and neither worked to prevent the bloating - so at this point, he just goes through it. It takes about an hour, but he does fart/burp the air out lol. He no longer seems that uncomfortable when he bloats, so maybe the pexy will help with that?


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Maybe get the the Vet's OK to try the ultra-stength gelcaps with 180mg simethicone (I only gave the peppermint ones). I suggest to try the 180 mg (with a little bit more simethicone) one with both meals and one when it looks like he might be ready to start bloating. I always carried the gas-x strips. When he would start to bloat, I would put two of the dissolvable stips (125 mg each) on his tongue and that seemed to do the trick. The strips were great. Unfortunately, they were discontinued. The trick with the gelcaps is to get him to swallow it early enough so it gets down his throat before the stomach gets a chance to start twisting and cuts off his ability to swallow it. I worried about 250mg being too much, but my vet said not to worry. He said they used to give cows buckets of it. I gave metoclopramide (and metronidazole, too) but that didn't help. I found it helped to have him walk around during an episode to help get out the farts/burps. Maybe the pexy did help Kaizer if his bloating is less extreme now. That's a good thing. Maybe with a little more time, the bloating will stop all together. I hope so.
I think you said Kaizer is 7. Cosmo also had his pexy when he was seven. But he didn't have a splenectomy until he was 9. So his spleen had been torsing a lot longer, and it started throwing more and more clots, causing strokes- a few minor ones we didn't realize and then the major one that almost killed him. I think it's a good thing Kaizer got his spleen out, too. Hopefully that will prevent any strokes. 
You also said Kaizer's weight is down. I fed a food with 38% protein and 18% fat. That helped to keep Cosmo's weight up, along with treats. The vet at first had me put him on Hill's Z/D (all soy) which made him even more gassy. I went with a grain free (had some peas in it) that had 5 types of meat in it (expensive). So maybe try a few more protein filled treats during the day? I'm just throwing this info out for you for your consideration. I wish there was a simple cure.
I think in Cosmo's case and Kaizers, too, the bloat isn't a case of diet or stress or whatever else might cause a "normal" bloat. I think their chronic bloat is seizure related. (Not that it makes a difference, I guess).


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

tikiandme said:


> Maybe get the the Vet's OK to try the ultra-stength gelcaps with 180mg simethicone (I only gave the peppermint ones). I suggest to try the 180 mg (with a little bit more simethicone) one with both meals and one when it looks like he might be ready to start bloating. I always carried the gas-x strips. When he would start to bloat, I would put two of the dissolvable stips (125 mg each) on his tongue and that seemed to do the trick. The strips were great. Unfortunately, they were discontinued. The trick with the gelcaps is to get him to swallow it early enough so it gets down his throat before the stomach gets a chance to start twisting and cuts off his ability to swallow it. I worried about 250mg being too much, but my vet said not to worry. He said they used to give cows buckets of it. I gave metoclopramide (and metronidazole, too) but that didn't help. I found it helped to have him walk around during an episode to help get out the farts/burps. Maybe the pexy did help Kaizer if his bloating is less extreme now. That's a good thing. Maybe with a little more time, the bloating will stop all together. I hope so.
> I think you said Kaizer is 7. Cosmo also had his pexy when he was seven. But he didn't have a splenectomy until he was 9. So his spleen had been torsing a lot longer, and it started throwing more and more clots, causing strokes- a few minor ones we didn't realize and then the major one that almost killed him. I think it's a good thing Kaizer got his spleen out, too. Hopefully that will prevent any strokes.
> You also said Kaizer's weight is down. I fed a food with 38% protein and 18% fat. That helped to keep Cosmo's weight up, along with treats. The vet at first had me put him on Hill's Z/D (all soy) which made him even more gassy. I went with a grain free (had some peas in it) that had 5 types of meat in it (expensive). So maybe try a few more protein filled treats during the day? I'm just throwing this info out for you for your consideration. I wish there was a simple cure.
> I think in Cosmo's case and Kaizers, too, the bloat isn't a case of diet or stress or whatever else might cause a "normal" bloat. I think their chronic bloat is seizure related. (Not that it makes a difference, I guess).


I’ll check the bottle I have - now I can’t remember if I got the 125mg or the 180mg (his IMS said I could use either). His dose was 3x a day, I imagine that would cover all day? He only bloats at night, and it happens pretty dramatically/quickly. I tried it 3x a day for 3 weeks and did not notice a difference - but I’ll double check the dose. 

Jinxed myself about him seeming OK when he bloats - he bloated last night and seemed so uncomfortable/nauseous, I felt bad for him. Kept groaning every time he moved. I’ll check into the food. He has IBD and technically I’m not supposed to stray from hydrolyzed foods, but I think his bloating is worse on soy-based foods. Trying to find gut-safe foods for him that don’t leave him bloated (or don’t make him toooo bloated) is hard!

And yes - Kaizer’s bloat doesn’t behave the way “normal” bloat does. He bloated last night on 5 pieces of kibble that I gave him - so he didn’t eat too fast, or too much, and it wasn’t even a new kibble. I just feel bad for him. My friend suggested I keep some kind of daily journal and see if I can track any patterns or anything.


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

I don’t have anything of substance to add other than well wishes for both you and Kaiser.❤❤


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer got to go on his first post-surgery walk on Thursday!! He was very happy. He even found some water to dunk himself in (which was probably a questionable decision on my part, but he really is so happy when he’s in water).

I started him on the new medication (Cisapride) for his bloating today. I picked it up a week ago and have just been dragging my feet about it.

He’s eating about 2100 calories a day now and I think he’s starting to gain weight (although that may be hopeful thinking - I did not get to bring him in for his weekly weigh this week). He just doesn’t look as skinny in pictures!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

No matter what he is going through, he always has that sweet smile. 💗


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> Kaizer got to go on his first post-surgery walk on Thursday!! He was very happy.


He looks so happy in these photos! I love it!!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I hope the cisapride helps. He has the most wonderful smile!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

aesthetic said:


> Kaizer got to go on his first post-surgery walk on Thursday!! He was very happy. He even found some water to dunk himself in (which was probably a questionable decision on my part, but he really is so happy when he’s in water).
> 
> I started him on the new medication (Cisapride) for his bloating today. I picked it up a week ago and have just been dragging my feet about it.
> 
> ...


Beautiful, joyful, pictures..... so uplifting to see his smile


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer is 1-month post surgery today! I had the nerve to leave him home while I went and walked Eden, and came home to absolute chaos. Turns out he celebrated his post-surgery milestone by stealing 8-9 *unopened* cans of cat food, crushing the cans open with his teeth, and eating all the wet food.

He will have you know that he has absolutely no regrets. Here he is sleeping after his escapades.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Carpe diem, Kaiser!

His fellow cat food-aholic, Chumlee has been known to steal a can of wet catfood, but 8 or 9?!!! That's epic!! 

Glad he's feeling well enough to get into mischief 🥰 . Please give him an ear scratch from me.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Oh Kaizer you silly boy, great to read you're feeling better.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

UNOPENED cans?? That is crazy. I can't even imagine how he could do that! Holy cow. Did he at least share with your cat?


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

brianne said:


> Carpe diem, Kaiser!
> 
> His fellow cat food-aholic, Chumlee has been known to steal a can of wet catfood, but 8 or 9?!!! That's epic!!
> 
> Glad he's feeling well enough to get into mischief 🥰 . Please give him an ear scratch from me.


I will absolutely give him a scratch from you!! He’s my naughty boy. It’s potentially a signal of an impending IBD flare up, but I’m choosing to believe that he just feels extraordinarily good lol and decided the rules didn’t apply to him


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Sweet Girl said:


> UNOPENED cans?? That is crazy. I can't even imagine how he could do that! Holy cow. Did he at least share with your cat?


You know that pitbull lockjaw myth? Yeah that’s Kaizer. In the height of his youth, he’d steal other people’s treat bags and then hold onto them for life (the G rated version of his resource guarding). That was such a fun behavior to work on lol

I’m convinced his jaws could crush anything he put his mind to


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Because it never ends for Kaizer..he has a back injury now! Vet isn’t sure if this is a pinched nerve/back issue I caught early or if he just pulled a muscle somehow.

He has been mildly ataxic on and off for the last two weeks, but got a little worse on Thursday. Having difficulty getting into my car, running into walls if he was walking too quickly, using Eden as support and getting thrown off balance when she moved away from him, unable to keep his legs under him completely, etc. He was a little hesitant to go down the stairs, and the cherry on top was when he didn’t get up to greet me at the door when I came home on break to check on him. Every single time he doesn’t greet me at the door, I know he’s having an issue lol. 

But in true Kaizer fashion, he does not want anyone to think he’s painful, so he’s still trying to run around and play lol. I kept putting off taking him in cause I thought there’d be more symptoms if something was wrong with him but I really should know better lol. He barely had any symptoms when he bloated!! Anyway we wouldn’t have known he was painful, but he did react on palpation of his spine. He’s been on gaba long term, so maybe that’s why hes not so obviously painful?

Regardless, he’s on low-dose, chronic pred so we can’t use an NSAID. We have an appt to see his rehab vet on Thursday so fingers crossed she can help before we have to go see neurology AGAIN and have another MRI lol

He was thrilled that he got to go to work with me though. He’s such a good boy (he didn’t even react to other dogs, but he definitely wanted to lol)


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, Kaizer.  Hope his rehab vet can help him feel better.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Sweet Girl said:


> Oh, Kaizer.  Hope his rehab vet can help him feel better.


Me too! It’d be great not to visit the neurologist again lol


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer’s bladder issue is acting up AGAIN - and worse than it has been in the past. Vet drained between 500-600ml of urine from his bladder yesterday (527 or 572ml, can’t remember). I’m a little bummed because he’s usually OK after his bladder gets drained, but he was straining again this morning. The medication we wanted to put him on had to be compounded, but it was finally ready today. 

His rehab vet suggested maybe acupuncture would help with his bladder + orthopedic issues, so I have an appt scheduled in 2.5 weeks. That’ll give me enough time (hopefully?) to see if the medication is helping before trying something else. Has anyone tried acupuncture on their dogs?

I’m hoping these work. He can’t not be able to express his bladder.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh no!! Kaizer, you need to stop giving your mom so many reasons to worry. I have no advice around acupuncture, but, I hope something will work for him! How's his back doing?


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> Oh no!! Kaizer, you need to stop giving your mom so many reasons to worry. I have no advice around acupuncture, but, I hope something will work for him! How's his back doing?


It’s always something with him LOL - training him was a lot like this too. If it wasn’t reactivity, it was sound sensitivity, or resource guarding.

His back seems OK. His rehab vet doesn’t think it’s a primary back issue (so probably not a disc) but doesn’t know how the ataxia came into play. He had decreased hip mobility (worse in his right) and decreased mobility from T10-L2. It could be that his soas injury flared up again and he compensated with his core, thus his back, or he has some arthritis. His rehab vet says it wouldn’t be worth doing x-rays or anything to get a proper diagnosis since the treatment would be the same, but I think she misunderstands how much I like to know things LOL.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer turned 7 yesterday!


----------



## FUReverGolden (Nov 24, 2021)

Happy Birthday Handsome and many more to come🎂🎂🎂🎂🎂🎂🎂


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Happy Birthday Kaizer!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Happy birthday sweet Kaizer. I'm glad to see you having fun.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday Kaizer, such a fun day for you.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday Kaizer, so good to see you smiling x


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday Kaizer!! You still have one of the greatest Golden smiles ever. 💖


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Kaizer!


----------



## BuddyBigDog (Oct 8, 2020)

Happy birthday, Kaizer! I have no experience with acupuncture on dogs, but it greatly helped my horse as did regular chiropractor and massage. For reference, my horse and I competed in jumping competitions, so having a healthy, comfortable equine athlete was very important.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Happy Birthday Kaizer sweetie


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Missed the day but the wishes are good for a year...Happy Birthday!🎂


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Happy Belated Birthday, Sweet Boy!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you all!!

Kaizer has a busy week next week - acupuncture on the 13th and then a neurology appt on the 16th. He developed this weird Horners Syndrome-esque thing with his eyes over the weekend, so between that, the inability to urinate, and the new (mild) LarPar, the vet thinks it’s time to see neurology again. She does think there’s SOMETHING wrong because there’s no reason for a relatively young dog (or at least not an old dog) to be developing issue after issue.

Hopefully we’re on our way to some answers!

Picture of my poor funky eyed dude


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

OMG! Fingers crossed this trip brings some answers this time. Poor boy looks so different a few days later from his birthday photo!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> OMG! Fingers crossed this trip brings some answers this time. Poor boy looks so different a few days later from his birthday photo!


That was the same day LOL, just later. It started Friday and he looked like that by Saturday night. Still looks like that now, poor guy.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

How's Kaizer doing?


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

swishywagga said:


> How's Kaizer doing?


Thank you for asking!!! He has been having something of a good streak lately. I’m very pleasantly surprised and hopeful that it will continue. He’s still on 40mg of prednisone, so that’s keeping his GI/skin/everything under control. He’s got a lot more energy and is slowly gaining weight again. We tried to decrease his pred dose a couple weeks ago and a bunch of symptoms came back, so I’m thinking we’re just gonna stick to the 40mg/day. We’ll cross the “steroids are not great longterm” bridge when we get there lol


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

He looks very happy, so glad to hear Kaizer is feeling better, keeping everything crossed he continues to do well x


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Today is Kaizer’s SEVENTH gotcha day! I just can’t believe it’s been that long already.

I also super jinxed myself last Wednesday bc I told his vet that he was fine and I had no concerns, he’s doing great on the meds. Kaizer then proceeded to 1) break his lower canine that night 2) become acutely incontinent on Sunday + have an episode of his inability to urinate and 3) start vomiting. So needless to say, we’re doing some medication adjustment. Hopefully that works.

Kaizer has no regrets. He says getting old is hard lol


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

Awww happy gotcha day sweet kaizer 😘 glad to see he’s still in good spirits! No (full) tooth, no problem!


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Happy gotcha day Kaizer! The broken tooth just adds character to this strong boy!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Happy gotcha day to handsome Kaizer! Yes, as the wonderful Bette Davis said, "Getting old ain't no place for sissies!"


----------



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)

Happy gotcha day Kaiser!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Happy gotcha day Kaizer!!!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Happy 7th Gotcha day sweet Kaiser. Weren't you a puppy just last week???


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

Such a sweet face.❤ Happy Gotcha Day, Kaizer!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Happy Gotcha Day Kaizer! I always love seeing your smiley face!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

cwag said:


> Happy 7th Gotcha day sweet Kaiser. Weren't you a puppy just last week???


he WAS. we both were!! Not to age myself (lol), but now I’ve officially spent a third of my life with this dog. He’s such a big part of my life, I get so sad with every passing year.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Gotcha Day Handsome Kaizer!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Happy Gotcha Day Kaizer!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I’m struggling with what the right move is for Kaizer.

We decreased his prednisone last week from 40mg/day to 30mg/day in an effort to help his urinary issue. Seemed to help as he is no longer incontinent and he urinates mostly normally as of over the weekend, but his IBD symptoms are coming back in full force. He is bloating regularly again, his stools are awful (liquid to mush puddles). and he’s very gassy again. I started him back on the metronidazole but it doesn’t seem to be working well. 

But as his vet says, the ability to urinate appropriately is far more important than the rest of it. But he’s still having an issue so I feel bad for him.


----------



## JaxonsDaddy (11 mo ago)

So so sorry


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I have no advice. Just feeling sad for you and your sweet boy.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Poor sweet Kaizer!  I really don't know much about such things but I wonder if there's a "sweet spot" between 40 mg and 30 mg? So difficult to know. Sending warm and positive thoughts for you and Kaizer.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Holy moly, a cracked tooth, incontinence then, diarrhea and bloating. Just so much for one little pupperoni! Hoping things can get sorted for you both soon!!


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

I feel so bad for you and Kaizer. It’s very difficult to know what the right thing to do is. Thinking of you both!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Found out today that Kaizer’s IMS at UPenn recently left for internship, so I scheduled an appointment with a new doctor for 09/08. With all of Kaizer’s “things”, I don’t think it’s the worst idea in the world for me to have an IMS as a source. I’m not looking to having to start all over with his history though lol. 

I love Upenn for their connections + their willingness to look into new things, but it did not occur to me that a lot of their specialty appts are still “doctors in training”. I guess I’ll ask this time what to expect

Kaizer is no longer having diarrhea/vomiting. It took 1.5 weeks for his body to adjust to the lower pred dose (I assume thats what did it), and he’s OK now. Fingers crossed he spends a couple weeks like this ❤


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Might actually be helpful to have a new set of eyes and perhaps new ideas and thoughts about some of his issues? (Which is not at all a slam on your past IMS at all - just saying the more input, the better!) Fingers crossed...


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Sweet Girl said:


> Might actually be helpful to have a new set of eyes and perhaps new ideas and thoughts about some of his issues? (Which is not at all a slam on your past IMS at all - just saying the more input, the better!) Fingers crossed...


Ha! Yes, new eyes never hurt. He has more issues now than he did when he saw the IMS last anyway, so more things to get an opinion on!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Took the dogs for their first proper hike in months, it was the nicest day we’ve had since like May. Kaizer seemed to be having a really good day and he wanted to come along, so I brought him with me.

I probably should not have . He was off leash the entire time and barely left my side - usually he goes far away and checks things out. At one point, he fell on flat ground and his legs collapsed under him. He hit his head on the ground when he fell and was down for a solid 30s. It was so sad, I was so tempted to just cry on the spot (I did not but I really wanted to lol). And then, he didn’t even want to go in the water!! He kept getting out and standing and watching me. He was ready to leave before Eden .


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Ugh! Poor Kaizer, and you. I know that feeling. It was absolutely a beautiful day! Hoping Kaizer has a better day today!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer is incontinent again. I’m terrified we’re reaching closer and closer to the point where we just won’t have anything left to try. It’s just so hard to know what to do.


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

I'm so sorry for you... I really wish things would be looking up for Kaizer soon - he's such a sweet boy.. sending him lots of hugs and lots of support to you 😔


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Ugh! You and sweet Kaizer can't seem to catch a break! It doesn't seem fair.  

Sending positive, supportive thoughts your way...


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

You have an appointment coming up with a new doctor. I'm holding at hope they will be able to bring some fresh options for you both to the table!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm really hoping the new vet will have some new ideas, too. Sending positive thoughts to you and your sweet boy.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm sorry if this sounds ridiculously simplistic but I was thinking about Kaizer when I was making breakfast for Chumlee this morning. Chum had an extended time of stomach troubles which resulted in loose stools and lots of accidents in the house. My vet prescribed a probiotic called Proviable-DC made by Nutramax. It has made a huge difference for Chumlee in bringing back his normal potty habits and firm stools again.

Again, I'm sure you've thought of this long, long ago, but with the meds and health troubles poor Kaizer has been dealing with, I thought I'd mention a probiotic just in case you haven't tried one recently.

Sending more positive energy for you both.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I talked to Kaizer’s vet yesterday. He remains incontinent/leaking, but is still having difficulty urinating. He’s straining so hard, he’s pooping. 

She had me increase his prednisone back to 40mg to see if that helps. She told me to give it a week and if it doesn’t get better, I might have some decisions to make.

Of course, I’m supposed to be in VA with Eden next Tuesday-Wednesday, which I was looking forward to but now I definitely am not lol. I panic called UPenn to see what their earliest appt was and it’s next Thursday. I’m supposed to work all day that day since I’m off Tues-Wed, but I’m having the hardest time trying to figure out how I might have to euthanize my dog next week and I don’t even know what’s wrong with him or if I’ve done everything I possibly can. I took the appt anyway just in case but I’m not even sure if we have anything left to do. His vet doesn’t think so, and she worked at an emergency/specialty facility for years before opening her practice (so she’s pretty knowledgeable and has quite a few connections).

I hate this whole thing so much.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

brianne said:


> I'm sorry if this sounds ridiculously simplistic but I was thinking about Kaizer when I was making breakfast for Chumlee this morning. Chum had an extended time of stomach troubles which resulted in loose stools and lots of accidents in the house. My vet prescribed a probiotic called Proviable-DC made by Nutramax. It has made a huge difference for Chumlee in bringing back his normal potty habits and firm stools again.
> 
> Again, I'm sure you've thought of this long, long ago, but with the meds and health troubles poor Kaizer has been dealing with, I thought I'd mention a probiotic just in case you haven't tried one recently.
> 
> Sending more positive energy for you both.


He was on visbiome vet (high grade probiotic) for all of last year and then proviable after his bloat surgery. I guess he hasn’t been on a probiotic relatively recently, but the most pressing issue is his whole urination situation. The diarrhea sucks but it’s not anything new anymore so I’m a little less worried about it


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

This is so hard. I don't have any suggestions, but, just wanted to say I'm sorry. You've been on a long journey together, and I think you've given him everything.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I bumped Kaizer’s upenn appt up to next Thursday and then just took the day off work (thankful for an amazing workplace!!) to take him up to Upenn. His vet thinks maybe he has some super weird lymphoma in his spinal cord or bone marrow or something that’s making him all wacky. I would be so grateful for anything that could give me direction.


----------



## goldielynn (Sep 5, 2020)

Look at that handsome boy!! No advice, but I'm sending my good energy and support, and Windsor will be crossing his paws for good news!


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

I am so very sorry. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending good thoughts and hugs across the miles to you both.


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

Sending Kaizer lots of hugs... I'm so sorry for him and you.. Hope the appointment will bring some clarity for both of you..


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Thinking of Kaizer and you.......


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer’s Upenn appt went fairly well yesterday. We did all the diagnostics ever - ultrasound, chest rads, complete bloodwork, urinalysis + culture (per the vet’s recommendation despite a normal UA 3 weeks ago), etc. We’re making medication changes (adding meds, changing dose of others) and she emailed me all my discharge instructions today.

His AUS showed nothing changed since his Oct 2021 aus. BW showed mild to moderate anemia. Vet thinks probable GI bleeding most likely from the prednisone usage. She wants me to decrease to 30mg a day. Told her that we have tried twice to decrease him and he ends up having a whole IBD flare every time, so she wants me to add in Chlorambucil with the pred decrease. The chlorambucil makes me nervous because it’s an immunosuppressant that’s used sometimes to treat certain types of Lymphoma - so have to be super careful with handling his bodily fluids. A problem when he is having diarrhea, vomiting, and episodically incontinent. lol. Thankfully, I have to get that compounded so I have a few days to figure it all out.

We spent most of our phone conversation talking about his bloodwork and next steps re his GI issues. As expected, his UA/culture and fecal results came back perfectly normal. She was waiting for the rad report regarding his chest rads, but said his heart looked OK to her (but also said she wasn’t a radiologist). Honestly I’m a little upset because she didn’t get back to me about the rad report today and it says in his discharge instructions that a “possible lung nodule” was found. The paper said that it could potentially be due to summation (which is the overlapping of structures in the body) and recommended rechecking chest rads every so often to take a look. When I called to get a copy of the rads + the report, I was told that the front desk doesn’t have access to those and I would have to wait until Monday. I work at a vet’s office, I know what that means LOL. I’m torn between calling from work (cause I’d probably get it then!) and trying to exercise patience.

His discharge instructions also say they took his blood pressure, and that was high. His was 170 and I believe the high-end of normal is 140. It could totally be from stress (and probably is), but his blood pressure was taken at Upenn last Oct and it was 118. When he had surgery in April, it was 130. Both times were fairly stressful for him too. I wasn’t told about that either, so couldn’t even ask!

The vet we saw sent me this email at 4:59pm when she leaves at 5. I’m just gonna hope that maybe she got busy and wasn’t able to call - which, while annoying, is understandable enough (again, I work in vet med. Things happen). If I could at least get the rads, I could show them to a dr at work and feel better that way. But I guess I’m doomed to sit and stew in anxiety for a few days LOL. Regardless, I sent her an email today because Kaizer is vomiting and is, once again, incontinent + unable to urinate. We didn’t even get around to trying to figure out what to do with that!

Picture of the mushy boy included. I forced him into cuddles.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

We started Kaizer’s new medication today - the immunosuppressant that is supposed to help us wean down his prednisone. That medication is also used as chemo for certain types of lymphoma/leukemia so it has all those fun scary warnings that go along with it. 

His urinary issues have gotten worse again since we decreased the prednisone a week ago. He was incontinent Fri-Sunday and is incontinent again today. His IMS wants me to increase his prazosin and increase the frequency of his gabapentin to see if that helps the urination.

We recheck his bloodwork and blood pressure +/- thoracic rads in a month.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Poor baby. It is so hard when you're changing meds. Hang in there! Hopefully he will start to improve, thinking of you both.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

And yet he still has that amazing smile. Hope the change works out.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> We started Kaizer’s new medication today


Glad they are trying some new things to help him! Hope it works! He's still smiling


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Today was not a good day for us. 

His incontinence got so much worse. He was alone for 1.5-2 hours and there was pee alll over my house. He demo-dogged for class tonight and just started peeing out of nowhere. Had no idea he was doing it. 

Then I took him to the pet store to get belly bands that would fit him and he fell and couldn’t get up. I had to help him up.

I am so sad


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Asha, I'm so sorry to hear this, you are an incredible mum to Kaizer, I'm sending you both hugs across x


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

I’m so sorry Asha!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

That is not a good day. I hope tomorrow is better!!


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

I am so heartbroken for you. You and Kaizer have such a bond. You have done everything you could possibly do for him and I know he knows that. I am praying that somehow you both get the grace that you deserve. Hugs to you both.❤


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

[QUOTE="aesthetic, post: 7924094, member: 1]
I am so sad
[/QUOTE]
So very many of us love Kaiser and we are sad with you.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Hugs to you both.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you all, I really do appreciate it. He had another big episode of incontinence - he had just come in from outside, was just standing there, and just started peeing. My poor boy .

He is coming to work with me to drain his bladder (I mean clearly it IS coming out but he still can’t urinate..like nothing is coming out when he tries). It’s not a longterm fix but hopefully will keep him comfortable until I can talk to his IMS on Tuesday. Draining his bladder has “reset” him in the past

He is so upset about his current situation lol


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, poor boy. It must be so hard for him. They hate to have accidents. My heart is just breaking for him and for you. I hope today is a better day.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Took him to work to drain his bladder - he had 1.5L of urine!! I’m not sure how much urine a bladder can hold until it bursts, but I’m glad it didn’t. Hopefully he’ll be okay until Tuesday. 

I’m sure he’s much more comfortable now.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

What a bumpy journey you are both having! And through it all, sweet Kaizer keeps smiling. Sending you both more positive thoughts and energy and hoping for some answers. You both deserve some breaks and good news!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

He must be feeling so much better now. Thank goodness he has you on his side.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Back to being unable to fully express his bladder and being a little incontinent. It’s not too bad yet, but I’m not even sure how long I can wait - like if I wait until the incontinence is really bad, will he have another 1500ml of urine in his bladder? Draining his bladder has always helped in the past for awhile, so this is new territory.

He’s my best boy, he deserves so much better


----------



## BuddyBigDog (Oct 8, 2020)

Is there a good canine chiropractor in your area? Many claim that they can help with incontinence issues. Several articles are available online, but you would want to do your own research and check with people you know and trust. I have a personal friend who is a canine chiropractor in Virginia. My dog used the services of a canine chiropractor here in Tennessee and benefited greatly, but he had mobility issues and not incontinence. Best of luck sorting things out for your sweet dog. It sucks when we can’t help them as much as we would like.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

BuddyBigDog said:


> Is there a good canine chiropractor in your area? Many claim that they can help with incontinence issues. Several articles are available online, but you would want to do your own research and check with people you know and trust. I have a personal friend who is a canine chiropractor in Virginia. My dog used the services of a canine chiropractor here in Tennessee and benefited greatly, but he had mobility issues and not incontinence. Best of luck sorting things out for your sweet dog. It sucks when we can’t help them as much as we would like.


I have a rehab vet and an acupuncture vet, but no chiropractor. His rehab vet does cold laser therapy which does help him with steroid-related muscle weakness. Unfortunately his urinary issues are neuro in nature, so I don’t know how helpful a chiropractor would be.


----------



## Chako (4 mo ago)

aesthetic said:


> Hi all!! For those who have not followed along with Kaizer’s thread in the Health section of the forum, he’s been having a pretty crappy year health-wise. The symptoms keep piling up, we’ve seen literally every specialist this year (except for ophthalmology), done all the tests, and we have absolutely no idea what’s going on with him. We have 2 final appointments: tomorrow for a follow-up with his neurologist, and then October 1 for a consult with an Internal Medicine Specialist at UPenn (hoping that UPenn’s network can maybe find something we have not yet tested for). My vet and I have agreed that, depending on what those appointments reveal, we have no further avenues to pursue as far as a diagnosis. So we are putting him on palliative care until his QOL decreases too much and I have to make the decision for him.
> 
> It breaks my heart and I am wholly unprepared for this, but I absolutely do not want him to suffer (moreso than he already has, anyway). My vet said she wouldn’t even blame me if I chose not to do these last two appointments, but I’d feel incredibly guilty if I didn’t try everything I could possibly do. I don’t expect much to come out of either these appointments (though i always hope!), which is why I’m asking this now. Especially since it looks like I have some time with him now.
> 
> ...


 Such an adorable man, poor baby. Definitely give him lots of hugs for me! I definitely would just spend as much time as I could with him and spoil him. Very sorry for your loss. Looks like you’ve had him for a long time! He’s a gem. Enjoy him


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

What a trooper, smiling through most of this. Hugs to you both!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Hoping he made it to today, OK. Hopefully, your appointment with the IMS goes well today too!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

He started being able to pee again today! He did not have that much urine in his bladder thankfully. 

His hind-end weakness did suddenly get worse . Started off with some reluctance to sit or lay down, and has now progressed to being unable to get up when laying down. I have to help him up. I have no idea where that came from, but really just the cherry on top of our weekend lol 

His appetite is a little decreased today (he actually walked away from his bowl this morning!) so I imagine he feels super crappy .


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Being able to pee is great! But, not being able to get up is not... please keep us updated on your appointment today!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Rundlemtn said:


> Being able to pee is great! But, not being able to get up is not... please keep us updated on your appointment today!


Sorry! I dont have an appt today. I sent his IMS an email and then brought him to work with me (where we did drain his bladder but it wasn’t very full).

Unfortunately the options I got from his IMS aren’t super great (well they weren’t what I was hoping for anyway). I have some options as far as further diagnostics, but they would be to rule out anything else happening with his bladder/urethra and not to confirm the presumptive diagnosis of Reflex Dyssynergia. IRD is primarily a diagnosis of exclusion and treatment is entirely supportive - i.e play around with meds and see what sticks (which is my other option). Either way, there’s no guarantee of fixing or preventing anything. 

I sent her a long email detailing our weekend and showing some videos of him trying to get up. The hind end weakness came on so suddenly and got progressively worse so quickly, I’m worried it’s neurologic in nature too. I’m waiting to hear back about her thoughts. 

Either way, I’m not really sure what my best move is. I’m trying to remember to prioritize him and not on me, but it’s so hard. This weekend was awful from start to finish.


----------



## BuddyBigDog (Oct 8, 2020)

Poor boy! And poor you, too! Has he had a DNA panel done to see if he could possibly have degenerative myelopathy? When I got Buddy he was having mobility issues. Vet #1 said he was just old and arthritic since he was 14 years old. Vet #2 said she suspected DM. That’s when I got a DNA panel (UC Davis Veterinary Genetics Lab) and found out he was N/N for DM and all of the other conditions they test for. Hope you get him sorted out. Yay for being able to pee!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

BuddyBigDog said:


> Poor boy! And poor you, too! Has he had a DNA panel done to see if he could possibly have degenerative myelopathy? When I got Buddy he was having mobility issues. Vet #1 said he was just old and arthritic since he was 14 years old. Vet #2 said she suspected DM. That’s when I got a DNA panel (UC Davis Veterinary Genetics Lab) and found out he was N/N for DM and all of the other conditions they test for. Hope you get him sorted out. Yay for being able to pee!


He was embarked in like 2018, DM negative. He’s clear of any genetic diseases. Unsure if it could still be possible (is there a non-genetic version of DM?) though

It was a sad day in Kaizerland today


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Poor baby. How sad.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh my. He is not looking himself


----------



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)

aesthetic said:


> He was embarked in like 2018, DM negative. He’s clear of any genetic diseases. Unsure if it could still be possible (is there a non-genetic version of DM?) though


Poor Kaiser 

Just adding this here for completeness. Originally it was thought that DM is caused only by the SOD1 gene but now it looks like other genes beside SOD1 (the gene tested) may be at play. There have been cases where a non-affected dog (per genetic testing) does develop DM. Hence, a dog with two normal copies of SOD1 are typically labeled “normal” as opposed to “clear” by genetic labs.

From Paw Print:
“One troubling finding for some is that a small portion of DM affected dogs will not have the common _SOD1_ mutation or only possess a single copy of the mutation when tested. The most likely explanation for this phenomenon is that there are other, unknown genetic mutations that are also responsible for causing this disease.”

From Embark:
“Please note that this mutation is reported to have incomplete penetrance: that is, while a dog with two copies of this mutation has a much greater chance of developing DM than a dog with one or zero copies of the mutation, other genetic and environmental factors contribute to the development of the disease.”










Misconceptions About Canine Degenerative Myelopathy


If there is anything that I have learned in Paw Print Genetics’ quest to prevent canine inherited diseases, it is that degenerative myelopathy (DM) is one of the most misunderstood diseases in the dog breeding community. This late-onset, progressive neurological disease is notorious for cutting...




www.pawprintgenetics.com










Resources + Insights


Learn about the signs, symptoms, and treatment of Degenerative Myelopathy, DM, and what to do if your dog has this health condition.




embarkvet.com


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

aesthetic said:


> He was embarked in like 2018, DM negative. He’s clear of any genetic diseases. Unsure if it could still be possible (is there a non-genetic version of DM?) though
> 
> It was a sad day in Kaizerland today
> View attachment 896095


Poor boy, such a sad face. sending hugs.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

It’s hard to believe I started this thread exactly 51 weeks ago.

I let Kaizer go today. He couldn’t really stand, couldn’t walk, and worst of all, refused to eat anything. 

We laid together in my car for an hour yesterday and I told him that he had to let me know when he was ready because I would keep trying. I told him he had to do something big and dramatic, like refuse to eat, to let me know. 

He did as I asked, a good boy until the very end. 

Kalm Sea’s Penguin March “Kaizer”
06/04/2015 - 09/07/2022


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I've been following this thread from the start. I am so sorry to hear about Kaiser. He always seemed like such a sweet fella no matter what he had going on. He had a happy smile that just can't be beat. You went far above and beyond for him and I know he loved you like you loved him.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh Asha, my eyes are welling at work reading this. I am so sorry. You did right by him by listening to him when he told you he was ready. It's a selfless decision to let your boy rest. He'll be with you in spirit forever, and is now free of any pain. Such a wonderful, boy! March on, Kaizer!


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Oh Asha, I am so sorry. I know exactly how you feel. Take comfort in knowing you did everything you could. I still miss Duke, but they do tell us when they're ready. Kaiser had a wonderful life because of you and all you did with him and for him. ((((Hugs))))


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

I am so so sorry for your loss. No words. You did the absolute best for him & I'm sure he knows. Thinking of you.


----------



## JBinME (11 mo ago)

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a lovely boy with a beautiful smile. You will always carry him with you in your heart with that perfect golden love.


----------



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)

Once again I am so sorry Asha. So heartbreaking 💔 You can rest assured that you did absolutely everything possible for him.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so so sorry.


----------



## CharSid (9 mo ago)

I am so very sorry for your loss. 😢


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Asha, I'm so very sorry. You did everything you could for your precious boy and have handled all the ups and downs with such maturity well beyond your years, I know that I would not have been as strong as you. 

Kaizer knew how much he was loved and cared for and I hope you'll be gentle on yourself, knowing you did absolutely everything you could for him. 

I'm sending you hugs across the pond and to your family also. Run free at The Rainbow Bridge lovely Kaizer x


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

Run free, sweet Kaizer.❤


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Run free Kaizer, to no more suffering and pain over the rainbow bridge! He fought a good fight long fight, and was really the best boy. 

My heart is breaking for you.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Kaizer was a very special boy. He was part of our GRF family, loved by many and he will be missed. Sending special prayers and hugs to you during this time of grief. xoxoxo Debbie


----------



## BuddyBigDog (Oct 8, 2020)

So very sorry. Hugs and peace to you and all who loved him.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you all, it means so much to me that Kaizer was so loved by so many people. He was the love of my life. 

I still firmly believe it was the right decision, but I miss him so much already. I keep looking in his usual laying spots expecting him to be there, and it sucks that he’s not. I can’t believe I won’t have any more updates or pictures to share. This is the worst


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

💙


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I’m very sorry. Kind thoughts coming your way from Canada.


----------



## NicoleGold (Dec 8, 2015)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I came to the forum from time to time to read this thread and see how your journey was going. So sad to see it was his time. Sending hugs.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

My heart is broken for you. You and Kaiser had such a bond and that can never be taken. You did wonderful things for your boy. Sending you endless love today and always.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, no, Asha. I'm so sorry. I wasn't able to check in the past day or two and this is not what I was expecting when I started to catch up on Kaizer. My heart is just breaking for you. You did so much for him - everything possible. He was so lucky to have you and be so loved. I will so miss his smiling face. I am sending you a gentle hug, knowing the pain you are going through right now. I'm so sorry.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

It’s okay, and I’m surprised to realize that I actually mean that.

I’ve had the time to think about our last week, months together, and I genuinely believe that Kaizer had this planned. Hindsight is 20/20, and I absolutely see the decline now. The very end of it was rapid, but he’d been building up to this. The last week he was with me, he gave me so many gifts. The last time he got on the couch with me (after not getting on in months), the last time he demo dogged with me, the last time we took a long car ride together, the last time he sat in his spot on the floor next to me on the couch, the last time he ate his pup cup and the last time he smiled at me. His last full day, he was able to pee on his own again, he didn’t leak. And best of all, we got to spend it together. 

His very final gift was making it absolutely clear that he was ready to go. I had a brief moment of panic this morning when I woke up without him for the first time where I thought that maybe I should’ve tried some medication changes or tried to figure out what was happening. But then he would’ve had to exist even longer unable to stand, to move, to walk, with no appetite. My lively boy deserved more than that.

So I guess his very last gift was the gift of peace. I was terrified I’d make the wrong decision, that I’d let him go too early or too late. I was so nervous that maybe I had missed the sign from him - after all, I put him through all the things I said I wouldn’t. But it never felt like he was ready until yesterday. 

So I’ll miss him forever, and I’m sad that our life together has ended and now I have to figure out how to live without him again. But I’m so grateful that he got to go peacefully, on his own terms, with very minimal suffering. I’m glad that I don’t have very many regrets, that I don’t feel like I gave up on him or feel guilty for letting him go. I firmly believe I did the best thing I could for him considering what he was already dealing with, and I know that that’s entirely because he told me. I’m glad I listened.

This is what he looked like a week ago, and this is how I will remember him. It’s not how he looked yesterday.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I think everyone here wants to remember him like that as well.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so glad you are at peace with your decision. You have always put Kaiser's best interest first and this was the ultimate choice. You will always miss your sweet boy but it will not always be as painful to think of him.


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

I am so sorry for your loss. I cried reading the updates. I cannot believe beautiful, sweet Kaizer is gone. I am so sorry for you and my heart goes out to you during this very difficult time. RIP Kaizer 😢


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so very sorry, Asha. Hugs to you......Hard to find words through the tears....


----------



## kikis_retrieving_service (Mar 29, 2021)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I've been following this thread from the beginning and rooting for you and Kaizer. You gave him his best life, and he was a very good boy until the end. Rest in peace sweet Kaizer.


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

Asha, I’m so sorry for your loss. Your posts here and on FB have made me tear up for the last two days.
I’m so glad you got to spend the last 51 weeks with Kaizer. Almost a full year full of more Kaizer time, when things were really starting to look bleak last year. But he held on, and I know you were able to take him on more adventures and cross things off his bucket list over the last year. I know you will cherish those memories with him forever. I’m keeping you and Kaizer in my thoughts 💕


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

You've made me teary. What a wonderful post about his gifts to you. You were a gift to him, too.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

He was the best dog ever. I’m (mostly) at peace with my decision, but it’s still just so hard. I miss him so badly


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer is home.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I've been thinking a lot about you in the past few days. I'm glad your sweet boy is home with you. How are you doing? And how is Eden? She must be missing him, too.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I hope you find some comfort now that he's home with you x


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I glad he's back where he belongs....


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Sweet Girl said:


> I've been thinking a lot about you in the past few days. I'm glad your sweet boy is home with you. How are you doing? And how is Eden? She must be missing him, too.


I am okay, I think. Truthfully the grieving process has not been at all what I expected. I am mostly at peace with my decision and how it happened. It kinda sucks to know I made the best decision for him but wish he was still around. 

Eden is okay too. Her and Kaizer laid together a lot so the first couple of days she wasn’t sure what to do with herself (especially at night). Also the day we lost Kaizer was also the day that the two labs I had boarding with me went home, so poor Eden went from one of four dogs to one dog in a day.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm glad you're doing well. You did make the best decision for him. Sweet boy. I'm glad you and Eden have each other.


----------



## FUReverGolden (Nov 24, 2021)

I’m
Sorry Kaizer is not physically here but through all your updates and amazing strength we have got to know and love him. Your aptly titled post was the most insightful and deep connection you had with him. You- lucky to have such a sweet boy- He lucky to have you as his Mommy. He will
Live forever in our hearts. I pray you know you did everything you could to give him the best life and love him enough to let him run free. XO


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you, I very much appreciate that.

It’s been two weeks today. Most of the time, I cannot believe I actually went through with it and didn’t change my mind. I miss him so badly. And of course, as time goes on and the missing gets worse, I do wonder if I made the right decision. But then I think about it, and I genuinely think he would have suffered had I tried any longer. While I’ll never know what went wrong and I’ll never really know if I could’ve gotten more time, I take comfort in the fact that I know he didn’t suffer.


----------



## I'm Elaine (Oct 27, 2020)

I'm so sorry! I've been wondering about Kaizer lately. I know how hard it is to lose your best friend. You were amazing throughout this last year, and I'm sure he knew how loved he was and that he will never be forgotten. I hope Eden can adjust to his being gone.

Oh, and I just gotta say, that is a beautiful picture of you and him! Two beauties!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Yeah, that's a great photo!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I love that photo.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

It's so hard. You miss them and then you think you're okay, and you are, but you have to believe you did the right thing. I still tear up when I think about Duke. For some reason Kaizer's story reminds me so much of Duke's. I was playing in the yard the other day and went to call Cruz and "here Duke" came out of my mouth. It was the first time I've done that. I miss Duke every single day, but I know he's not suffering. You gave Kaizer a wonderful life and he loved you every minute. Know that you did what was best for him, and take your time getting through the grief. It will get better, but you will still have those days. 

Thinking of You!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> It's so hard. You miss them and then you think you're okay, and you are, but you have to believe you did the right thing. I still tear up when I think about Duke. For some reason Kaizer's story reminds me so much of Duke's. I was playing in the yard the other day and went to call Cruz and "here Duke" came out of my mouth. It was the first time I've done that. I miss Duke every single day, but I know he's not suffering. You gave Kaizer a wonderful life and he loved you every minute. Know that you did what was best for him, and take your time getting through the grief. It will get better, but you will still have those days.
> 
> Thinking of You!


I called Murphy Charley one day last week.....I think we all have days like that. I miss all 3 that we've lost but I love Murphy and Lola. Whenever I miss the first 3, these 2 will do something to make me laugh or smile.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

There are very few pictures of me and him, my mom sent that to me. I think it was taken April 2021 just at the start of him getting sick (you can tell cause his feet are still furry LOL). 

And yes, I do slip up every so often and call Eden by his name. We were loading up for agility this morning and I accidentally called her Kaizer lol. I AM very glad to have her, even with how different they are. Kaizer was able to coexist with many dogs in the second half of his life, but Eden was the only dog he ever let touch him lol


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

It's a beautiful picture of you and Kaizer. I'm so very sorry for your loss.... I read through his puppy thread today when I learned he had passed ... we both had puppies the same year and I remember so many of your posts. Kaizer will be always with you .... hugs


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

KKaren said:


> It's a beautiful picture of you and Kaizer. I'm so very sorry for your loss.... I read through his puppy thread today when I learned he had passed ... we both had puppies the same year and I remember so many of your posts. Kaizer will be always with you .... hugs


Thank you, I appreciate it.

Yes, I remember you and Glimmer!!! The June 2015 puppies thread was pretty active for awhile there. I hope you two are doing well!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I don't know how I missed this! I too have been following Kaizer's thread and thinking about both of you often.

Sitting here, typing through tears as I just read that Kaizer crossed the Rainbow Bridge. I'm so very, very sorry for your loss. You were so amazingly strong and steadfast. I don't know if I could be as brave as you. And handsome Kaizer with that beautiful smile! The connection you two have is deep and everlasting.

I'm so glad you are at peace with your decision. Obviously you left no stone unturned in your search for answers.

Sending warm thoughts for peace and healing for you. Kaizer was such a special part of GRF. He won't be forgotten.

Gentle hugs,
brianne


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

It has been 4 weeks today. I can’t even begin to understand how quickly that time has passed.

I found these pictures from last year that I never looked at. I’m so grateful to have them.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

aesthetic said:


> It has been 4 weeks today. I can’t even begin to understand how quickly that time has passed.
> 
> I found these pictures from last year that I never looked at. I’m so grateful to have them.
> View attachment 896718


That's a great photo! They can really help us focus better on the good memories. Hope you're doing ok.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

FurdogDad said:


> That's a great photo! They can really help us focus better on the good memories. Hope you're doing ok.


Ah how I’m doing comes and goes. He was such a large part of my life and my day-to-day routine so it’s still weird. The whole “it takes 21 days to adjust to a new routine” thing did not quite apply in this case


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

aesthetic said:


> Ah how I’m doing comes and goes. He was such a large part of my life and my day-to-day routine so it’s still weird. The whole “it takes 21 days to adjust to a new routine” thing did not quite apply in this case


No, when the heart is involved it can take quite a bit longer than 21 days for sure.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I can't believe it's four weeks already. 



aesthetic said:


> He was such a large part of my life and my day-to-day routine so it’s still weird. The whole “it takes 21 days to adjust to a new routine” thing did not quite apply in this case


This just made me want to send you a hug. I recognize this feeling so much. He was such a huge and wonderful part of your life.


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

Reaching out to express my profound sympathy to you and Eden over the loss of Kaizer. I have followed his “bucket list” journey and can say without reservation, you are an awesome PAWrent. I hope the warm memories you have of him will keep you going during this dark time. 
Love, Julie and Archie


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Sweet Girl said:


> I can't believe it's four weeks already.
> This just made me want to send you a hug. I recognize this feeling so much. He was such a huge and wonderful part of your life.


A lot of the routine was because of his (many, many) meds - some of them he needed 3x a day, he’s been on a couple that needed to be given 2 hours before or after food. I had alarms set for his midday meds (and they’re still on honestly). Without a diagnosis, I looked at EVERYTHING that changed in hopes that maybe something would trigger an answer - so it’s weird now to have a dog that is so healthy (knock on wood) and there’s just .. nothing to worry about. It’s a good, very foreign thing, but honestly I’d choose to worry everyday if I could have him back.

There’s weird little things too - the water bowl no longer needs to be filled multiple times a day. Eden only asks to go out 3x a day vs Kaizer needed to go out very frequently between the prednisone and the urinary issue. There is no one to lick the spoon now after I mix the dogs meals - there’s actually no one even around while I get the meals ready. There’s no dog in the bathroom with me anymore either - Eden prefers to lay outside the door and watch me lol

I’ve honestly never been good with change and this is a big change


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

After my Tawny died, it took me over a year to quit feeling dread whenever thunder was predicted because she had gotten so phobic about it in her later years. I think they feel like an extension of your own body and the loss is so painful. Who would think going to the bathroom alone would be a loss, but it is.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

aesthetic said:


> A lot of the routine was because of his (many, many) meds - some of them he needed 3x a day, he’s been on a couple that needed to be given 2 hours before or after food. I had alarms set for his midday meds (and they’re still on honestly)


This was a huge thing for me, too, after my last dog died. She had had cancer and was on many meds at the end of her life, and so much of my time was spent thinking about her and what she needed and whether she would eat and what she might want to eat. When she was gone, I didn't know how I was going to fill all the time I had spent with her (which is probably why I realized so quickly after she died that I did need another dog). 

Even with a healthy dog, I realized how much they are a part of our daily lives and thoughts when I went away for a few days for work last week. I had to drop Shala off at my friend's on the Thursday afternoon, but I wasn't leaving until Friday morning. I went to get my car serviced and it was supposed to be a quick hour. It turned into two, and I kept on thinking, I need to get home to take Shala out, I need to feed Shala. It also felt so weird to NOT go out before bed and NOT go out first thing in the morning. Routines like that are just so ingrained - you don't even think about it. I'm not good with change either, so I know what you mean. I'm glad you have Eden, but I know you still miss Kaizer every day.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

It’s been 7 weeks today. I’ve been doing okay but I’ve been missing him a lot this week. I think it’s because this time last year we were in Florida for the National and I keep getting the memories popping up - it was his last trip. I also keep catching myself thinking recently “oh Kaizer will be waiting for me when I get home” and then I remember that he is not. I am not sure why I started doing that but it makes me sadder lol. 

Anyway, I am clearly not ready to let this thread go LOL. It seems so final to just .. stop talking updating his threads, to put away his things (I am aware that the decision I made for him is also very final lol).

Back in the day. This is pre-Eden.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Just missing my boy extra hard this week. This Wednesday will be exactly 3 months (13 weeks). I still don’t know how I did it


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

Awww hugs to you, Asha💕


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

Sending you many hugs and love.. I haven't yet experienced this with a Golden - so all my words will probably sound hollow to you. I feel your pain and sadness in your words.. I would feel the same way if I lost my golden. I don't know if this would help. We lost our colleague unexpectedly and he shared an office with me and my golden.. I'm supposed to pack his stuff up as there is only mostly work stuff left that family don't need but I haven't done it yet.. I am leaving for a while to the US and I have decided to leave our office as it is for the moment until I return. I just don't have the heart to do it.. it's strange to be in an empty office because I'm so used to saying hello/good morning or asking questions or laughing about something... Some days are more brutal than others. Having my golden at work with me helps. I think he knows my colleague has passed on. Talking about him with the rest of the team or others in my family helps. I would say keep the discussion here open until you don't need it anymore and have recovered yourself - I think many here would support you whichever decision you take.. 🙂


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Sending hugs to you Asha. I know how devastatingly sad it was to lose him. I know what that loss feels like, and I'm so sad you are experiencing this.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thinking of you and sending hugs across x


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

You were able to do it because you are an extremely strong, caring person who always had her boy's best interests at heart. Never forget that.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

sending hugs and love....


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Sankari said:


> Sending you many hugs and love.. I haven't yet experienced this with a Golden - so all my words will probably sound hollow to you. I feel your pain and sadness in your words.. I would feel the same way if I lost my golden. I don't know if this would help. We lost our colleague unexpectedly and he shared an office with me and my golden.. I'm supposed to pack his stuff up as there is only mostly work stuff left that family don't need but I haven't done it yet.. I am leaving for a while to the US and I have decided to leave our office as it is for the moment until I return. I just don't have the heart to do it.. it's strange to be in an empty office because I'm so used to saying hello/good morning or asking questions or laughing about something... Some days are more brutal than others. Having my golden at work with me helps. I think he knows my colleague has passed on. Talking about him with the rest of the team or others in my family helps. I would say keep the discussion here open until you don't need it anymore and have recovered yourself - I think many here would support you whichever decision you take.. 🙂


I’m so so sorry for your loss. That must be so difficult.

Almost all of my friends have lost a beloved cat or dog since 2021, so unfortunately we’re all in the same boat (do not ask me how we have all been unlucky enough to lose a pet in the same 18 month window..all to totally different things). In that respect, I have a really solid support system. 

But really, I just don’t want to forget him. In the grand scheme of my entire life, he was really only just a speck and that seems so unfair for how much he impacted my life and all the things we did together.


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

aesthetic said:


> I’m so so sorry for your loss. That must be so difficult.
> 
> Almost all of my friends have lost a beloved cat or dog since 2021, so unfortunately we’re all in the same boat (do not ask me how we have all been unlucky enough to lose a pet in the same 18 month window..all to totally different things). In that respect, I have a really solid support system.
> 
> But really, I just don’t want to forget him. In the grand scheme of my entire life, he was really only just a speck and that seems so unfair for how much he impacted my life and all the things we did together.



Thank you for your kind words.. 🙏🏽 my colleague was quite young, in his 40s and this was so unexpected... Honestly, I would feel the same way if I lost my golden too and crying my eyes out...

So sorry for your friends and yourself too - this situation must be really difficult for all of you.. I'm glad you have each other to support you. I feel the unfairness you are speaking of - I really detest this feeling and everyone says with time it will get better. But this thread for Kaizer, will always have support from me and I hope you feel my support for you too 🙂


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Sankari said:


> We lost our colleague unexpectedly and he shared an office with me and my golden.. I'm supposed to pack his stuff up as there is only mostly work stuff left that family don't need but I haven't done it yet.. I am leaving for a while to the US and I have decided to leave our office as it is for the moment until I return.


I'm sorry to hijack Asha's thread, but I just have to say I am so sorry for your loss. It's okay to leave his office as is for as long as you need to.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

aesthetic said:


> Almost all of my friends have lost a beloved cat or dog since 2021, so unfortunately we’re all in the same boat (do not ask me how we have all been unlucky enough to lose a pet in the same 18 month window..all to totally different things). In that respect, I have a really solid support system.
> 
> But really, I just don’t want to forget him.


You never will. 

I know when my first dog died, it was so helpful that I had a good friend who had also lost two heart dogs. We could talk about our dogs for hours and we knew we understood each other and the love and loss we felt. I'm so glad you have people like that around you, too.


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

Sweet Girl said:


> I'm sorry to hijack Asha's thread, but I just have to say I am so sorry for your loss. It's okay to leave his office as is for as long as you need to.



Thank you for your kind words 🙂🙏🏽 
Actually I should apologize to @aesthetic (Asha) for hijacking her thread for Kaizer 😟 I'm 
really sorry too, wasn't my intention.. I was just hoping that it would help to illustrate the parallels (perhaps not exactly the same but might be helpful). Some days or moments are better than others...


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

No need to apologise!! Hurting is hurting regardless of who, what, or why. It’s always better to remember you’re not alone.


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

aesthetic said:


> No need to apologise!! Hurting is hurting regardless of who, what, or why. It’s always better to remember you’re not alone.


Thank you, you're very kind 😊🙏🏽 I hope you feel better soon.. Ramses and I send you so much love and hugs...


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

The best boy has been gone for 100 days already.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> The best boy has been gone for 100 days already.


I don't think he's totally gone. He's still with you every day.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

^^ I agree.

And can I say, that smile never fails to warm my heart. I hope you will never stop posting photos of his smile here. 

Hugs to you.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Rundlemtn said:


> I don't think he's totally gone. He's still with you every day.


I’m sure he is!! I have stories that might make me seem crazy (crazier?).



Sweet Girl said:


> ^^ I agree.
> 
> And can I say, that smile never fails to warm my heart. I hope you will never stop posting photos of his smile here.
> 
> Hugs to you.


I do love his smile. Thankfully I have a lot of pictures of him being a happy boy


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> I’m sure he is!! I have stories that might make me seem crazy (crazier?).


I would love to hear your stories! I think others would too!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Rundlemtn said:


> I would love to hear your stories! I think others would too!


 oh gosh there are a lot - it’s also fully possible that I am looking too much into it, but I choose to believe cause it makes me less sad lol

Kaizer was a big fan of wet cat food and if the opportunity presented itself, he would steal cans of cat food and crush them up and eat the wet food. He’d leave the crushed metal cans in my room for mw to find. The day after he past, my cat knocked a piece of chewed can off a counter downstairs (a counter we all look at every single day, mind you, and no one had ever seen that can piece before).

Kaizer’s registered name was based on my favorite documentary, March of the Penguins, which is about emperor penguins (my favorite wildlife). Emperor penguins always make me think of him and I’ve seen them everywhere since his passing. It’s pretty common to see penguins this time of year, but I was seeing them a lot in September-October when they’re less common. Got something out of my dad’s car a few days after Kaizer passed and he had some random magazine facedown on the floor of the passenger seat with a picture of a penguin. On Friday (100 days), my Instagram explore page was randomly full of emperor penguins (randomly because I don’t go out of my way to look up pictures on instagram, and I had never had that happen before). One time I accidentally clicked on some random lady’s facebook profile and her cover picture was two emperor penguins

One time, Eden and I were on a walk in the field we used to go to and I randomly smelled his favorite cookies - he would steal them when we went to the pet store. They were in a display case at the pet store, those fancy, individually sold cookies that have yogurt frosting on them and are seasonally decorated. They have a very specific scent - kind of like a bakery? And that specific field is by a horse farm so we don’t usually smell bakery-esque scents 

I’ve had one dream about him and it was very interesting and a little weird. There’s more too, I made a note on my phone with all the things that have happened.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Those stories are amazing. Especially the smelling the cookies... I'm still trying to figure out how in the word he could get a can open!! I can barely get them open with a can opener. That is talent. 



aesthetic said:


> Kaizer’s registered name was based on my favorite documentary, March of the Penguins, which is about emperor penguins (my favorite wildlife).


I always wondered where his name was from! I saw the movie a million years ago, but the next time I see it, I will think of him. I love penguins, too.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I can't believe that Kaizer has been gone 100 days! 😢 He has such a presence on GRF still.

Your signs from Kaizer are wonderful. Of course he's still with you! It reminded me of an experience I had almost 20 years ago. 

I went with a friend to see a Medium because my friend was hoping to get a message from someone dear to her who had passed. She asked me to come along and "scribe" the session for her. The Medium focused all her attention on my friend for most of the reading. Then she turned to me and said something like, "There's a dog here with you. She's a beagle with an "M" name and she's wearing a beautiful purple collar with a silver buckle that she's very proud of. You bought it for her, right?" I was so stunned but I knew immediately that she was talking about my childhood dog, Mandy who had passed about 30 years ago. I nodded and told her she was right. Then she told me, "She wants you to stop torturing yourself about how she passed. You weren't able to be there, right? Well, she says you have felt sad and guilty about this for years and she wants you to stop it. She is fine." My mouth fell open. I had never told ANYONE about the enormous guilt I felt about not being with her when she was euthanized. It was an amazing experience but it left me with no doubt that our beloved pets are still around us after they pass.

Please keep posting pictures and stories about dear Kaizer. We'll never tire of hearing them.💗


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Sweet Girl said:


> Those stories are amazing. Especially the smelling the cookies... I'm still trying to figure out how in the word he could get a can open!! I can barely get them open with a can opener. That is talent.
> 
> I always wondered where his name was from! I saw the movie a million years ago, but the next time I see it, I will think of him. I love penguins, too.


He was such a pain about those cans (of course, now that he’s gone, I kinda miss it). The price of the canned food I feed went way up and I stock up while they’re on sale. He ate a whole case of 24 cans when he was unintended over the summer. Spit out the crushed cans (I should find the pictures), but cleaned out all the food. At least he wasn’t an obstruction risk lol

And yes, his registered name is based on that documentary! Everyone thinks his call name is from kaiser rolls, but it’s the name my great-grandmother used for all the stray dogs she adopted and the only name my entire family could agree on. It worked out too that it means “emperor” so it works out with the Emperor Penguin theme.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

brianne said:


> I can't believe that Kaizer has been gone 100 days! 😢 He has such a presence on GRF still.
> 
> Your signs from Kaizer are wonderful. Of course he's still with you! It reminded me of an experience I had almost 20 years ago.
> 
> ...


I love that story!! Dogs are wonderful because they don’t hold grudges and they know we try our best for them. I’m glad you had that experience.

I can’t believe it’s been 100 days either. I realize time just keeps on going but man it’s going so quickly.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Thank you so much for sharing these experiences with us Asha! As hard as it is to say goodbye, it's so nice that they have ways of leaving us little signs that they are indeed still with us. Rundle had her 8th birthday yesterday, and I got her one of those cookies you were talking about. I gave it a little extra sniff before giving it to her, and thought of Kaizer 💕


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Rundlemtn said:


> Thank you so much for sharing these experiences with us Asha! As hard as it is to say goodbye, it's so nice that they have ways of leaving us little signs that they are indeed still with us. Rundle had her 8th birthday yesterday, and I got her one of those cookies you were talking about. I gave it a little extra sniff before giving it to her, and thought of Kaizer 💕


Kaizer would very much approve of Rundle getting one of those cookies. They were puppies together, so it’s really only fitting. 

This picture is of him eating one of those cookies (see crumbs) after he stole it. I think I only took the picture because of the way he was laying (had a rehab appt coming up for his hind end issues), but I’m glad to have this because this was a couple days before he passed (his last pet store visit and his last cookie). That buffalo horn by his leg was also a stolen good. I let him get away with a lot towards the end lol


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Eden and I went to the vet today for her annual wellness. There are only two doctors at this practice and I saw both with Kaizer this year. They both have seen him since he was a 2 year old, so they have seen a lot of us over the last 5 years (we would be there weekly during peak allergy season! and then I was there weekly to weigh him after he got sick). This is the first time I’ve been there since Kaizer passed.

After Eden’s 4 second exam (no concerns and she checked out perfect!), the doctor took a couple minutes to talk to me about Kaizer and express her condolences. She told me that while he had a lot of things going on and she wouldn’t wish his issues on anyone, he was such a wonderful dog temperament wise 🥰 and one of the best goldens she’s met. It made me laugh because she had never seen the dog reactive, resource guarding part of him, but he was really perfect at the vet. A mix of training and just plain being used to it. We got the same compliment during his acupuncture sessions - he stayed so still, my vet was able to use all her needles in all the acupuncture spots (?). And we heard it again every time he had to be catheterised for his bladder (an invasive process). The bestest boy


----------

